# Nock On or Nock it off?



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Nock on.


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Nock on


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not a big follower but I have watched many of his videos. He's in it for money, but what's wrong with that. The amount of free information he has put out to try and help shooters is great and I'm sure many shooters have benefited from it. I say Nock ON.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

[emoji869][emoji869][emoji869]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

Nock on

Dudley is a great dude, doing great things for a whole new generation of archers.


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Nock on, Ive learned a lot from his school of nock videos.


----------



## xeonnemesis (Jan 23, 2020)

Nock on


----------



## Serb (Feb 17, 2018)

He is a great ambassador for hunting and the sport of archery! Nock on my friend!


----------



## landongold (Dec 29, 2017)

I appreciate his contribution to the community, helping guys understand their bows, know what to to set them up properly and to become better shooters. I appreciate that he feeds the community at no cost. I haven't jumped on his brand-wagon though. I know alot of guys have and that's how he is able to continue to do what he does. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

What person or Pro than John Dudley has given so much information? Don't like him, go somewhere else.


----------



## Tdietz22 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nock on. Great guy who dishes out tons of great training and informational videos.


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

Nock On :jam:


----------



## tru baller (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he's a good guy making a good living doing what he loves! NOCK ON!


----------



## Ash (Oct 21, 2013)

You can tell he enjoys what he does and so what if he makes a good living at it. Good for him! I watched several of his videos to help me with my set up. I'm with everybody else. Nock On for sure. 🤘🏼


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nock on- watched a ton of his content and learned a bunch for free. I don’t knock him for trying to make a buck.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Helpful resource. He’s worked his tail off to build something. I have one of his releases and really like it. I think he’s done a lot for the community and found a way to make a living doing it, no easy feat.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

I think his products - his releases and rests are purely cosmetic additions and simply a rehashing of established brands - but as an outstanding ambasador for the sport - he stands alone!


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

He's really helped advancing the archery community and I'm glad he is able to make a living doing so. I'm sure there are people out there who don't like him for some reason or another. Yet by in large most archers are very grateful for his contribution to archery.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldarch (Jun 25, 2019)

Hope he brings some new fire to the industry - we can use all the help we can get :wink:

So much to learn and John, along with many others, keeps the spark going, just that darn work thing getting in the way!


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

He has very good content, i assume he is a really good dude, I wish I was on his buddy list just to get an invite to his cookouts =) That said I have owned all his branded releases, Stan Perfex dominates for thumb/tension combo, and HBC/Fulkrum are the best hinges I have tried so far. The nock2it third finger nub is annoying and the silverback is too inconsistent for me....


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I’ve been recommending him for years! I was SO happy to find a source of info that was right! I could then recommend him, instead of sending people to AT where god knows what they’ll be told!
Best source for archery on the planet...no matter what bow he’s shooting!!


----------



## heelerdog (Nov 5, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmm the haterade is soooooooo delicious. Too many bitter old hens running around.


----------



## Degs (Jan 11, 2020)

Nock on


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

heelerdog said:


> Mmmmmmmmm the haterade is soooooooo delicious. Too many bitter old hens running around.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IM6teTEFlw


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

johnno said:


> I think his products - his releases and rests are purely cosmetic additions and simply a rehashing of established brands - but as an outstanding ambasador for the sport - he stands alone!


I think this sums it up very well, learned a lot form his info video’s.


----------



## Threeyellowlabs (Jan 3, 2020)

Always pick up tidbits of information from his videos. Seems like a good dude and good ambassador for our sport. Youtube has become the new library to get information and he is making the most of it. If i could hunt, do you tube videos and shoot for a living, I would damn sure be doing it. Good for him. He built a brand and hopefully now he is cashing in. That is the American dream right there.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Nock on


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I’ll admit it, I’ve never seen any of his stuff and only heard of him on this site. Guess I’ll have to check him out sometime, just not into hunting celebrities etc.


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

Accomplished target archer and bow hunter who has helped many archers with his videos and podcasts. He's able to make a living in the sport he loves.....hard to "nock" that !!:rock:


----------



## Dryfirecharlie (Mar 11, 2018)

Nock on! I won’t be buying a nock on bow, but I do currently own some nock on fmj’s, a t shirt, and a coffee mug. And will probably buy a few other things this year. He has taught me so much about shooting the bow and we’ve never met lol. I feel like spending a few bucks here and there in his store is only fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcoledickson (Jan 20, 2020)

I’ve learned everything I know from him! It’s always confusing when I see him or his brand getting bashed. I buy his products to support him not because I wanna be like him and it sometimes feels like people think you’re less of an archer because you have flo green all over your bow. Glad to see I’m not alone in appreciating Dud!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Soooooper Guy


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

The part every one seems to forget is what he did to get where he is. He dropped out of college on a full scholarship as a quarter back and worked for nothing for awhile and then got minimum wage fletching arrows in a pro shop and then learned to work on bows. Became an accomplished willing target and 3 d winner, gold medals on Olympic teams, then became a world sought out Olympic coach, started his School of Nock, does 1000”s of FREE videos, and the part about releases really is funny. He took a couple 3 finger releases and made them 2 finger releases and changed a few things. Who wouldn’t do that if they had the opportunity? Not one single product he has out is not worth the money. The rest he has was just made better and added more accessories to it to use as hunting and target. A plus in my eyes. What company doesn’t sell hats and t-shirts and hoodies? The guy is honestly one of the best things about archery as a whole as of right now. I come to the conclusion that the haters are just jealous and would trade places in a second and slap grand-maw in the mouth on the way out the door if it took that. NOCK ON . and I don’t shoot green bows or a Hoyt or PSE anymore, so that’s off the table. He’s just a good figure for the sport.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

Centerpoint said:


> The part every one seems to forget is what he did to get where he is. He dropped out of college on a full scholarship as a quarter back and worked for nothing for awhile and then got minimum wage fletching arrows in a pro shop and then learned to work on bows. Became an accomplished willing target and 3 d winner, gold medals on Olympic teams, then became a world sought out Olympic coach, started his School of Nock, does 1000”s of FREE videos, and the part about releases really is funny. He took a couple 3 finger releases and made them 2 finger releases and changed a few things. Who wouldn’t do that if they had the opportunity? Not one single product he has out is not worth the money. The rest he has was just made better and added more accessories to it to use as hunting and target. A plus in my eyes. What company doesn’t sell hats and t-shirts and hoodies? The guy is honestly one of the best things about archery as a whole as of right now. I come to the conclusion that the haters are just jealous and would trade places in a second and slap grand-maw in the mouth on the way out the door if it took that. NOCK ON . and I don’t shoot green bows or a Hoyt or PSE anymore, so that’s off the table. He’s just a good figure for the sport.


He never made it to college, he was injured during his senior season of HS


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OP - nice way to get one more post on your way to 20 - poke the hornets nest on a controversial topic that's already been beat to death. You have a bright future here on AT! :wink:


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

The general consensus is this. 
Two identical items, one black, one green. 

No one wants the black one, which is $30 cheaper, but there's a waiting list for the higher priced, NockOn branded product.


----------



## Kroach (May 18, 2019)

Been a huge asset for learning. New to archery and his videos have helped answer a lot of my questions.


----------



## Cissell (Dec 16, 2010)

Been following him since his TV show back in 2010. Think it was on Outdoor Channel. Knowledgeable guy, always gave good tips and info on his show back then before I ever watched YouTube. I don’t own any Nock On branded items or even any the same products he uses besides Easton arrows, but wouldn’t bash anyone who does. Cameron Hanes gets a lot of hate as well...not sure why. He’s a big influence to many people also. Has a big following on social media. Constantly see #KEEPHAMMERING, #NOBODYCARESWORKHARDER


----------



## Cissell (Dec 16, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> The general consensus is this.
> Two identical items, one black, one green.
> 
> No one wants the black one, which is $30 cheaper, but there's a waiting list for the higher priced, NockOn branded product.


I want the black one personally, just because I’m not a fan of flo green. If someone chooses the flo green “Nock On” branded it’s because they want to and can.

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## PDL1999 (Jun 1, 2009)

I would say it this way for me. Born in ‘68. Started shooting around 80. I have learned more in last ten years w guys like Dudley and Levi than ever. Sure they make money. It’s their job, but they share plenty of secrets to make average joe Like me better. Now as for a pse..... well maybe. Ext year but for now I like my carbon hoyts... enjoy shooting my friends


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Centerpoint said:


> The part every one seems to forget is what he did to get where he is. He dropped out of college on a full scholarship as a quarter back and worked for nothing for awhile and then got minimum wage fletching arrows in a pro shop and then learned to work on bows. Became an accomplished willing target and 3 d winner, gold medals on Olympic teams, then became a world sought out Olympic coach, started his School of Nock, does 1000”s of FREE videos, and the part about releases really is funny. He took a couple 3 finger releases and made them 2 finger releases and changed a few things. Who wouldn’t do that if they had the opportunity? Not one single product he has out is not worth the money. The rest he has was just made better and added more accessories to it to use as hunting and target. A plus in my eyes. What company doesn’t sell hats and t-shirts and hoodies? The guy is honestly one of the best things about archery as a whole as of right now. I come to the conclusion that the haters are just jealous and would trade places in a second and slap grand-maw in the mouth on the way out the door if it took that. NOCK ON . and I don’t shoot green bows or a Hoyt or PSE anymore, so that’s off the table. He’s just a good figure for the sport.




Got a reference for the gold medals on olympic teams... Can't seem to find that one.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Got a reference for the gold medals on olympic teams... Can't seem to find that one.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jealousy would be where the negative comments come from. He is a tremendous ambassador for archery and shares lots of free knowledge. Buying something branded by him is only supporting what he does.


----------



## D J A X (Sep 10, 2017)

I like his instructional content that he has to offer for free, has really helped me out. 

-Dan


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Nock on - no doubt !


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


nobody well known is unanimously liked, some people just don't like people who are well known (probably because they aren't) of all the people to dislike though, how could you dislike Dudley? he seems almost oddly nice, and he dedicates a lot of time putting out really good and helpful content for free.

if anyone on this thread doesn't like him, I would be curious why. 

I haven't followed him, used to like his show when he had one, seemed like he was always stalking stuff which was more fun to watch than another whitetail in a tree stand show (I used to watch a lot of hunting when I was younger)

when I have been trying to figure something out, whether tying in a peep, tied in nocking points, etc in the past, I look him up on youtube, because I know his way will be good, and I don't have to spend a bunch of time scrolling through videos trying to find a way I like, so he has helped me in the past as well.

I think he's great, he helps a ton of people and composes himself well. of course he will push certain products, he has to, that's part of what he does for a career, certainly can't fault him for that. I think he's great for archery, he has opinions, but he doesn't push them on everyone.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

tmead said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


he doesn't like anyone who is well known, but i'm sure he's used the resources that well known people have put out there


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nock on!!!!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

tmead said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sorry, my screen reader doesn't recognize what this is.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> he doesn't like anyone who is well known, but i'm sure he's used the resources that well known people have put out there




As this is a response to a response to me, I'll chime in... No, I actually don't look up tips from Dudley or many others, especially through YouTube; I'm sure if you can see what's going on in the videos they are great resources, and I'm happy so many people find real benefit from his, or anyone's advice given without cost and just to help others... But a lot of his, and others, content is rather unusable without the visuals, so no I don't seek them out.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nock-On. I buy his stuff and what he does for archery and love rcrarchey for What he does for archery,we need more people like them for the free lessons and knowledge for beginners like me.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ON:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Nock On


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely Nock On&#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57339;

I wouldn’t say that I have neon green everywhere and buy all his nock on gear but i buy what I feel his helpful to me such as a nock 2 it and silverback and if he is selling something that I normally buy I go through his site because I like supporting his free content and honestly I wouldn’t be at the place I am in archery today without his info


----------



## RT75 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nock On, seems like a great guy!


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

I’m not into buying signature equipment but he is super helpful and informative...haha... if you watch him, you’ll see what I did there!


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

He seems to be a great guy. I’ve actually messaged him in the past when I had IG and he replied the following day. Wether you like him or not he’s doing what he has to do to for himself and his family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnesotahunt3r (Jan 25, 2020)

All the hate comes from brand loyal archers. Maybe PSE actually listens to him more, maybe they pay him more, or maybe he just likes their product more. All good reasons to switch


----------



## nzwurtz (Dec 9, 2019)

Definatly nock on 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heelerdog (Nov 5, 2005)

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## heelerdog (Nov 5, 2005)

inetzero said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IM6teTEFlw


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I like Dudley and enjoy his podcasts and like what he's doing for the industry. He is a great source of information and he knows how to explain things well. Nock on.

What I don't like is those that worship him, like they wake up, brush their teeth, eat their breakfast, live, eat and sleep Nock On and think that all the equipment that Dudley uses has to be the same exact equipment they use. That's not really what Dudley is about, but everyone wants to "shoot what the pros shoot" and it's not the best answer for many of these people. Nock that crap off.

FYI, I'm generally biased towards PSEs and I still believe that. The fact is, Dudley incoherently creates fan boys.


----------



## tperkins89 (Dec 26, 2019)

Nock On. One of the only “influencers” I can tolerate in large doses.


----------



## 4194bowhunter (Jan 2, 2020)

Nock On.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve never seen anything negative. On any media. FB, here, Instagram. No where. He has took time to respond to questions I had.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Nock On


----------



## rnsams (Dec 31, 2016)

Thankful for what he’s given to us for free. Nock on!


----------



## benellim2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nock On! I enjoy the videos he puts out. Tons of good information


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nock on!


----------



## andrewasmith (Dec 23, 2019)

Nock on. Should have taken a poll.


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

Seems like a cool dude and is a good source of information. He doesn’t put out “free” information. He makes money off every podcast, hunt, or video e does. I find the non stop product brand stroking pretty annoying but once you get past the non stop product pushing nonsense he’s all good.


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nock On! 🤟🏻 I appreciate his content and willingness to share his knowledge he has gained over his career!


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

Nock on. 

Great videos.


----------



## Farmtrapper (Nov 29, 2013)

Knock on for sure. I’m currently into his pod casts. Better than listening to the radio while I’m travelling, even just for the entertainment. Sure he pushes some brands, but somebody has to pay him.


----------



## Codi13collins (Mar 14, 2019)

Nock on.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Nock on. I wish I could be as steady and consistent as he is...even at 60 yards.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

The guy has done wonders for the archery industry. I do not buy what he shoots, but have enjoyed the free information he puts out. It is a great resource for any archer especially folks new to the sport. Who wouldn't want to make a living at what they enjoy and are passionate about. Anyone that would consider anyone else a sell out or what not, I mean, honestly...Who would say no to the money? Not me. I would love to make a living in this sport.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Got a reference for the gold medals on olympic teams... Can't seem to find that one.


I didn't know Dudley shot recurve. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbird2717 (Nov 19, 2014)

Learned a lot from his School of Nock and other videos.
Clear and concise, no bs. Great ambassador for the sport.
Nock on&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## shabbos1 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you can get past the cringe factor with all of the sales pitches and marketing strategies, he has a lot of good free information. His info on setting up bows is the best out there.


----------



## AdrianaT (Dec 27, 2019)

Nock On. His instructional videos are very helpful. Learned to tie d loops and peeps in watching his videos.


----------



## Logestagg (Jan 26, 2020)

Nock On. His instructional videos helped me start shooting a bow on a budget.


----------



## Simmoni Scout (Sep 13, 2019)

Dud is living the DREAM, and at the same time gives back to the archery community. Good on him!! Anyone that has something negative to say can Nock Off. Nock On🤘🏻


----------



## Yukisaru (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't know about Dudley being a part of any official US Olympic team. He has trained with a lot of members and coaches out in Chula Vista.

He has shot Olympic recurve bows and has talked about how practicing with a clicker on Olympic style bows were useful in understanding and engaging back tension in his compound shooting.

He's mentioned this several times in past when he did tournament commentaries.

Nock on for sure. While I'm not a consumer of his products, I am a big supporter of what he's done for archery. The guy has to earn a living.


----------



## KCJDusty (Jul 27, 2019)

I’ve shot archery off and on since a young kid with no formal training but I learned more in one year from his Podcast than most my life. Nock On!!!


----------



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

Nock on, he’s a real professional Olympic archer and is a master bowsmith (if that’s a real term) who worked for Mathews. His products are all high quality and he is a die hard hunter. If anyone should be popular in the archery sport, I would think it would be someone like him.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

I will reiterate what everyone else is saying, that his info has been awesome for me as a guy learning all his own bow work. Great info and hasn’t cost me a dime. With that said I did recently get caught up in the advertising and have ordered a nock on mach1 feeling that as much free info as he has laid out for use, I sure don’t feel an extra $100 for the up charge of his edition bow is asking to much out of me and I am excited to get it! Thanks for all the info Dudley!


----------



## tbeckel (Mar 23, 2012)

Nock on


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

NOCK ON! :jam:


----------



## jeffb321 (Aug 27, 2019)

Nock on


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm not groupie but do support his work completely.


----------



## SHCTulsa (Jan 6, 2019)

I don’t know him personally but love the content he puts out for free! I plan on buying some More of his products in a effort to support what he is doing for free! I can’t say his branded products are better than the mfg counterpart but in a effort to support the man that gives so much back and has helped me through his videos I will buy from him! Nock On is his catch phrase that got me to watch his videos. A for those that hate on him or what he does... haters hate. But what have the haters done for the archery community or for anyone else? All this to say “NOCK ON”


----------



## Cavah (May 28, 2019)

Knock On !

I just started shooting last spring, primarily 3D and backyard target out to 60yds. My friend who got me into it had me watch his videos and it sure did help jump start my shooting ability.....

I really need to watch them again as there is always room for improvement.

I just bought some welding items from a guy who posts tons of welding videos as I like to support the knowledge sharing. 

If there is a knock on product that I need that is within 10% or so of retail of similar, I would rather pay him the extra also.

Outdoor 3D league is already on its 4 th week here in the North East ,,,,, fun fun.


----------



## glw0014 (Jan 29, 2020)

Nock on


----------



## MTWapiti (Mar 11, 2019)

His instructional videos are great. 
Nock On


----------



## Mrjblanchard (Oct 16, 2019)

Definitely Nock-On! He is passionate and trying to grow the sport. He is utilizing social media in a very effective way. Dudley, through Joe Rogan got me thinking about Archery a few years ago... now I’m hooked and spending all my money... seems like whatever he is doing is working. Keep it up.


----------



## dplouns (Jan 24, 2020)

Just started following him,his instructional is great. I don't know much about his products but would certainly say Knock On!


----------



## cludwig15 (Jan 29, 2020)

Nock On! His videos are great!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ShakeandBake said:


> Nock on, he’s a real professional Olympic archer and is a master bowsmith (if that’s a real term) who worked for Mathews. His products are all high quality and he is a die hard hunter. If anyone should be popular in the archery sport, I would think it would be someone like him.


He wasn't an Olympic archer. He was on the USA national compound team. Compound archery isn't an Olympic event (although I'd love to see it). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjh1982 (Jun 5, 2017)

He has put a pile of info out there as well as bow junky griv reo Larry wise they love archery and want people to get better and the sport to grow and if they make little off it good for them wouldnt it be great to be passionate about something and make it your job


----------



## steveambriz11 (Jan 28, 2020)

nock on


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

Nock On!
Haters gonna hate. 
What are the Haters doing for the sport?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC333 (Aug 19, 2019)

He's done a great job building a brand for himself and a way to get paid to hunt. I applaud him for that ! He's also an accomplished shooter and bow builder but I feel he's a sell out and is not loyal to a brand unless they can pay him more. Also his releases which appear to be the driving force of his brand/web store are all Carter releases made by Carter just in a different color and a different "cute" name.
His "stock value" went down with me.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots more followers then haters so far. Like anyone else, listen, watch and use what works for you and discard the rest. As far as being a sell out, very few of those here if even any one AT know what is the deal with his contracts. Personally I don't care which brand he shoots for because he could shoot any brand bow better then 99.9 percent of us on AT. Bows are like automobiles, not one particular model is the best all around and every make has their own followers, good thing because if everyone liked just one particular brand very few of us would be able to afford it.


----------



## Hofius_CO (Jan 8, 2019)

Nock on!!!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I’m super grateful for his content and desire to help archers of every level. What’s not to like?

Some people just hate life and the world around them. If someone is successful they feel compelled to piss all over anyone’s success. 

Go Dudley! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I've never owned a Hoyt but did take advantage of John Dudley's advice. His knowledge is greatly appreciated. So. with that being said I don't see me buying a PSE either. Glad he moved on to what seems like a better fit for him at this stage in his life.


----------



## KingpenM3 (Jan 29, 2020)

MIBHUNTER said:


> I'm not a big follower but I have watched many of his videos. He's in it for money, but what's wrong with that. *The amount of free information he has put out to try and help shooters is great* and I'm sure many shooters have benefited from it. I say Nock ON.


This. I can't help but want to give a little back.


----------



## KingpenM3 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ingo said:


> He wasn't an Olympic archer. *He was on the USA national compound team. Compound archery isn't an Olympic event* (although I'd love to see it).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, was wondering.


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

I found him on youtube when researching some of my ill's. I have been into archery since 1973. The guy is a great teacher. I bought one his back tension releases, yes its a rebranded Carter, but so what? Same price. I have learned a lot and am actually defeating the TP I had developed. Bernie Pellerite summed that up perfectly, TP will make a great golfer out of an archer :rock-on:


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Knock on here!


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

nock on all day. Learned so much from Dudley's channel and teachings. Doing great things for the archery community. Not sure why people hate on him for having a brand/business. Nobody's making you buy in if you don't want to. You can't deny the good he's doing for the community.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Should of made this a poll so we could see the results via bar graph :wink:


----------



## irbowhntr (Nov 23, 2004)

Ilove the info he puts out all very good stuff...Everyone has to make a buck some how and he is doing a good job for him....That said I buy what I like and not what some celeb tells me I should get....


----------



## Adammehlen (Feb 4, 2019)

Good instructional videos. I followed each in order and am a better archer because of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldermike (Aug 8, 2019)

His video series “school of nock” will teach you a lot. He does not charge for any educational videos and answers questions about archery. He does sell products on his website so good for him and everything is quality. Nick on! For sure.


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

nock on, who cares what brand he shoots


----------



## Texduramax (Aug 31, 2019)

Nocked and Ready To Rock!!!

Nock On JD!!!!


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Its a job for him so of course he is in it for money. But, with that said, like any great ambassador he goes above and beyond for the sport and growing the knowledge of all those who follow him. I say Nock On! I enjoy watching his videos and all the information he is giving us. I'm glad John is making money; he's earning it for sure!


----------



## Bmart40 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hes been a great help for me as I continue to progress in archery. I have a Hoyt and I'm definitely not switching to PSE but I respect his decision to switch in order to be able to get his ideas off paper and onto a bow. People have different opinions but at the end of the day hes successful and that's not easy obtained. So I respect that.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I am going to have to check into this guy. I just watched my first video on him explaining his new PSE bow. Other then that I have not paid any attention to the guy other then what I have seen on here. He did say that he does not charge for any appearance unless it is for charity. Pretty stand up move, he needs to make money some how.


----------



## Jrbhunter (Mar 18, 2009)

A retired NFL player once said, every guy in this league is the biggest jerk/bully from the small town they were raised in. 

Aggressive TYPE-A's that become successful are rarely loved by the masses, especially when they pursue avenues like vids/podcasts that constantly remind you of their successes.

I don't consume his content or products but, Nock-On.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty sure Dudley WAS an olympic archer. He's talked about his recurve days. Haters just gonna hate. Dudley's Awesome! What pro doesn't hawk something? Dudley's podcast's, video's, classes, and more are awesome! Plus Dudley can just flat out shoot! Watch any video's where's he's shooting, hell go to a TAC and shoot against him. Yeah see how well that goes.....lol.

Nockon!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Question for all those saying Dud is only in it for the money. 

Do all professional athletes only do it for the money too? Sure some do, but most I’ll offer started because they loved the sport and found a way to make a living doing what they love. Same for John. 

And what does John do with all his money? He pumps it back into archery, hunting, and helping others. 

Yep, sounds like a greedy fella. [emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone that wants to learn to tune a bow can learn a lot from his “Build a bow like a pro” video. Nock On Mr. Dudley!


----------



## Bwgunslinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Being new to archery, I have really enjoyed and learned a lot from his videos on YouTube. I think he is good to go!


----------



## levikoehn (Nov 26, 2018)

Maybe he will send Berine Sanders a bow since Rogan endorsement. Yay nock TF off! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Nock on for me. Learned alot from his videos and miscast. Don't own any of his stuff maybe one day ill get a shirt or hat. All his free content its the least i could do. Tried a two finger release because of him and its helped me a lot. 
Theres also plenty of guys on here that are helpfull aswell.


----------



## andy pon (Jun 12, 2019)

Nock On!:jam:

Taught me everything I know :darkbeer:


----------



## 1775 (Feb 12, 2014)

First time I ever heard of him was on here, now I'll have to go watch some of his videos.


----------



## Thomascarpenter (Sep 10, 2019)

He seems like a nice guy. He is getting people interested into bow hunting and helping bring new people into the hunting world. I'm all for it.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nock On for sure. John Dudley is the most useful resource I've found as a beginner archer.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

How else would he pay his bills?

I haven't sent him a dime for all the podcasts and youtube videos of his I learn so much from. Haters are gonna hate.


...with that said I did sent him and Sharon some great wines I like. One batch he ended up drinking them with Joe Rogan on a podcast and he got a little tipsy:-( Not proud about that.


----------



## fwbpreacher (Jul 14, 2016)

The Dud is the man....Nock On :rock::rock:


----------



## DanZ7 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nock On!


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

I think the bows are pretty neat but the corny green is getting old. It reminds me of all those "ZOMBIE SLAYER" toys you see in Walmart that are lime green. It's over done and kinda childish in my opinion. If they just made normal colors i'd be more interested. I just can't stand the lime green.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude don’t have a clue how to broadhead tune but when you shoot rages I guess it don’t matter. haha
Great ambassador for the sport whether he knows what he’s doing or not. 
Be careful who you take your advice from, whether it’s a superstar on here or somewhere else Bunch of idiots with agendas out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 7, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Dude don’t have a clue how to broadhead tune but when you shoot rages I guess it don’t matter. haha
> Great ambassador for the sport whether he knows what he’s doing or not.
> Be careful who you take your advice from, whether it’s a superstar on here or somewhere else Bunch of idiots with agendas out there.
> 
> ...


How do you broad head tune? Maybe you can teach Dudley something.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

FowlDogs said:


> How do you broad head tune? Maybe you can teach Dudley something.


I could.... If you agree to this I could teach you too

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQnc1axz9U&t=214s




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

He's a big help.

So what if he makes money. I've learned a lot from his videos and podcast. I've had all 3 of the carter releases that he has in his name too. All good stuff for sure. 

If you're new to archery he's the guy to learn from the correct way...


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> I could.... If you agree to this I could teach you too
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQnc1axz9U&t=214s
> 
> ...


What was bad about that video? Adjusting the rest is the most common way to tune broadheads so I dont know what you're trying to discredit his info for. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Great dude, Shaz and not so little dud are awesome too. Genuine, wants to see archery grow hence his free library of knowledge - and to be honest if you have the chance to go shoot with him or go to an event, do it... totally worth it.

That being said; everyone’s got bills and I’ll never “knock” a man for making a living 

Ps, I have an xpress pro for sale DM me


----------



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

Centerpoint said:


> The part every one seems to forget is what he did to get where he is. He dropped out of college on a full scholarship as a quarter back and worked for nothing for awhile and then got minimum wage fletching arrows in a pro shop and then learned to work on bows. Became an accomplished willing target and 3 d winner, gold medals on Olympic teams, then became a world sought out Olympic coach, started his School of Nock, does 1000”s of FREE videos, and the part about releases really is funny. He took a couple 3 finger releases and made them 2 finger releases and changed a few things. Who wouldn’t do that if they had the opportunity? Not one single product he has out is not worth the money. The rest he has was just made better and added more accessories to it to use as hunting and target. A plus in my eyes. What company doesn’t sell hats and t-shirts and hoodies? The guy is honestly one of the best things about archery as a whole as of right now. I come to the conclusion that the haters are just jealous and would trade places in a second and slap grand-maw in the mouth on the way out the door if it took that. NOCK ON . and I don’t shoot green bows or a Hoyt or PSE anymore, so that’s off the table. He’s just a good figure for the sport.


Not hating or anything but, can you link me to these Gold Medals?


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> What was bad about that video? Adjusting the rest is the most common way to tune broadheads so I dont know what you're trying to discredit his info for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It’s just that he’s wrong on which way to move the rest on a left or right broadhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> It’s just that he’s wrong on which way to move the rest on a left or right broadhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No he's not. If the broadheads hit left you move the rest right which is exactly what he said. Maybe you need to try adjusting your rest just to see how it effects broadhead flight. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> No he's not. If the broadheads hit left you move the rest right which is exactly what he said. Maybe you need to try adjusting your rest just to see how it effects broadhead flight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wrong... Curious which way you move the rest for nock right tear or BS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I was not a Hoyt guy (cost) but I very much liked John Dudley's video's and articles. Now that I hear he has gone to PSE will not make me like him more or less. But it is possible he will improve the brand and I might benefit from that (I hope). So Nock On.
Ches.


----------



## throw-darts (Oct 10, 2017)

I think he's a guy following his heart and making a living at it. He could have stayed on the professional circuit, but got out to follow his heart for chasing elk when the two schedules collided. Then completley reinvented himself and is successful with his businesses. He seems genuine and gives out more than he takes. Sounds like the American dream to me.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Wrong... Curious which way you move the rest for nock right tear or BS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nock right I move to the right. Nock right means point left so broadheads will hit left of field points.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mibowhunter1989 (Apr 24, 2019)

i like john dudley and appreciate all the info he puts out. BUT (and fanboys dont take this the wrong way) he is a bit of a sell out. What i mean by that is depending what he is using he will always say "this product or bow is the best ever" ive seen it multiple times. ive heard him say it about UA then a few months later say it about sitka when he switched. ive heard him say it about hoyt, and now pse. And i get it, he has to say good things about the companies that support him. So i just take his product reviews with a grain of salt and do my own testing and research on products before i buy it. To many people take others words to seriously and will make decisions completed based off that. He is definitely an amazing archer and hunter, and i love that he is bring more people to the sport.


----------



## agroendyk (Nov 10, 2017)

Nock On, I can always look past brand representation, there is good information to be had.


----------



## mibowhunter1989 (Apr 24, 2019)

i bareshaft tune to 40-50 yards. last 3 bows ive done it to have shot ANY broadhead perfectly with my field points. No need to broadhead tune. Plus i dont think the rest should be moved that much to begin with. shimming the cams/yoke tuning to achieve the best tune and keeping the rest dead center is the best option imo


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> It’s just that he’s wrong on which way to move the rest on a left or right broadhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No he’s not. I’ve done it both ways and both ways work. I assume since you tune your bow you use a bareshaft with a field point. So why would you move the field point after it’s tuned? The field point flys perfect because it doesn’t plane off the blades. If a bareshaft field point is hitting your poi at a straight angle , then it’s good. Field points don’t react to planing because they don’t have anything to affect it. A broad head shot from same bow with rest just a touch off makes the broad head miss because it’s planing because it started off. When rest/ or power stroke is corrected then there’s nothing effecting the broad head to plane anymore. That’s why they both hit the same poi. I start with a perfect tear and bareshaft flight, make a micro adjustment to broad head and they are both perfect and can go back it still shoots bullet hole and flys perfect. I’ve never understood why a man stands there with a bareshaft and get it perfect and then move the field point to catch a broad head. Takes more of an adjustment to move a field point than a broad head. So you just keep preaching that if you want to. But when I can shoot field points and broad heads and slap shafts together at 30/40 yards and shoot a bareshaft as far as I want to , you or no one else can convince me it was “ done” wrong.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

These threads always take a turn for the worst. Especially when people are wrong about tuning advice. I guess that's the norm though.

Nock on and Rock on!


----------



## DEVIAT3D (Jan 13, 2020)

Nock on


----------



## TyT10 (Jul 28, 2016)

If you don’t like Dud you are a hater just to hate. No one wants YOU to succeed more than he does. Is he making $$$. Heck yes. More power to him! He has released more helpful FREE info than other pro archer out there. Look at all the Giant Whitetail - Elk - Muleys - Turkey he has dropped. I would be willing to bet if all this made him a multi-millionaire he would do even more to grow archery and help others to do the same. Nockon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Nock On:rock:


----------



## heelerdog (Nov 5, 2005)

This thread is *STILL* goimg?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Nock on...Nobody on AT would ever take basically the same job and make more money doing it for someone else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim [email protected] (Jan 18, 2020)

I've only just come into bowhunting. Before that, I hunted spot and stalk deer with firearms exclusively. Bowhunting to me was for eccentric's in leaf suits blowing baby powder in the air every five steps...I was subscribed to some hunting podcast and John was the guest. I can't remember the exact wording, but he mentioned he was competing at quite a high level and some championship was being prepared for and re-scheduled in the middle of elk season...he declines being part of the squad to chase elk instead. That story always stuck with me. After a few years, I move to a state in Australia where gun ownership is made quite onerous. I sold the gats and just bought my first bow. I reckon if I hadn't heard that story from John that wouldn't have happened. For some reason his communication style seems to work for me. As for products and business, having been involved in the music industry I guess I'm used to folks chopping and changing endorsements, it seems that he only endorses what he actually likes and like us all that's going to change.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Nock right I move to the right. Nock right means point left so broadheads will hit left of field points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Weird... One more question and I’m out on proving I’m right...

Which way would you move your power stroke (aka shim or yoke tune) on a nock right bareshaft, tear or aka broadhead left??? Take a minute and think this question through....


Don’t get me wrong, I like Dud. He’s just wrong on that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Seems like he has put out a ton of good info for free that helps people so I would go with nock on.

I don't understand quite the level of awe for most nock on products which mostly seem to be cosmetic changes to established products but they are still really good products and I don't know anybody that does everything for free and doesn't try to make a living so definitely don't have any problem with it, called making a living thru good advertising.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Weird... One more question and I’m out on proving I’m right...
> 
> Which way would you move your power stroke (aka shim or yoke tune) on a nock right bareshaft, tear or aka broadhead left??? Take a minute and think this question through....
> 
> ...


I twist up the left yoke to add some lean on my bow. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

The School Of Nock has started again for a new season.
Dudley has put out the first homework assignment a few hours ago .
For the handful of Dudley critics here it could be an interesting exercise for them to participate, and then comment at the end of the course if they gained anything from his advice and tutoring FREE of charge .

Ken


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

NockOn


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## nbalice (Sep 15, 2016)

Definitely like John for the great content he puts out. However, I'm not inclined to buy a bow just because he puts his name on it. He said Hoyt was the best when he endorsed them and now it's PSE. Shoot what you like but still follow him.


----------



## impulse819 (Jan 16, 2020)

Nock on!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

How can anyone hate on someone putting out this level of content for free is beyond me. He’s been a great ambassador for archery and bowhunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott_co (Nov 23, 2017)

BB170 - I like your loyalty - buying two of everything. Must be wearing the Kuiu hat when taking the picture 



bigbucks170 said:


> View attachment 7063187


Dud has put out a lot of good information helping archers. And I enjoy his hunting videos especially the ones with Rogan or his SEAL buddy elk hunting 

I won't be buying any HECS gear or a PSE bow this year as I already have the bow. He is going to make a living selling stuff, so good for him.

I just picked up one of his Nock On Anthem t-shirts, so Nock On and 'Merica!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

heelerdog said:


> This thread is *STILL* goimg?


yep.

nock on :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Centerpoint (Sep 27, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> Weird... One more question and I’m out on proving I’m right...
> 
> Which way would you move your power stroke (aka shim or yoke tune) on a nock right bareshaft, tear or aka broadhead left??? Take a minute and think this question through....
> 
> ...


Again , he’s not wrong. It works both ways. Evidently you don’t understand how a blade with surface plans off line when it starts off other than straight. In fact when I have my rest set and if I had a broad head hitting a couple inches lower as Dudley did in the video, raising the rest a hair will fix it, or if your limbs on not maxed out you can put a little in the bottom limb bolt and get the same results, and it wouldn’t be enough to tell in your timing and sync.. Guys like you that finds something that works and then comes on and tells everyone that doesn’t do it like you is wrong. And then you say a professional archer that’s won tournaments and gold medals and is paid to fly over the world coaching and kills more animals in a season than most will in their life time doesn’t know how to tune a broad. Are you seriously believing what you say? I don’t tune a broad head and field points like you either, and I guarantee you my arrow flight at any distance is as good or most likely better than yours. When you shoot 300/60x with bareshafts then talk. When you shoot 1” groups at every ten yards with bare shafts , then talk. There’s more than one way to do things. Your way is not the only way, nor is my way. No I’m not bragging about my tuning or shooting, but I am saying there’s more than your way to accomplish the EXACT same thing. How many tournaments against pro archers have you won? How many contracts have you signed with bow, sight, rest stabilizer companies? How many sights and real have you got your name on that sell out when they available? How many planes you took around the world coaching Olympic archers and more? Oh ,,, none.


----------



## BDM_11 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nock On


----------



## KYM21 (Feb 2, 2020)

NOck on


----------



## Kuji (Jun 1, 2018)

Dudley is a great person to look at if you are setting up a bow for the first time. He give good information that you won’t get other place. But his way of setting up or shooting isn’t the only way to do it. There are other hunter/pros who give tips


----------



## fenton2005 (Feb 11, 2015)

John puts out a lot of good information to the public for free. I still reference his "Nocked and Ready to Rock" segment from time to time. Nock on.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

I really appreciate all the stuff he shares. I don't own any of his brand, but his content is stellar. I actually just started his School of Nock a couple weeks ago. Going to try to keep updating it. Check it out if you would like. 

https://youtu.be/vZwVg1bG0mc

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thwack12pt (Aug 21, 2009)

mibowhunter1989 said:


> i like john dudley and appreciate all the info he puts out. BUT (and fanboys dont take this the wrong way) he is a bit of a sell out. What i mean by that is depending what he is using he will always say "this product or bow is the best ever" ive seen it multiple times. ive heard him say it about UA then a few months later say it about sitka when he switched. ive heard him say it about hoyt, and now pse. And i get it, he has to say good things about the companies that support him. So i just take his product reviews with a grain of salt and do my own testing and research on products before i buy it. To many people take others words to seriously and will make decisions completed based off that. He is definitely an amazing archer and hunter, and i love that he is bring more people to the sport.


I agree with this. I'm a fan of the info he puts out to help archers become better but I personally prefer a tru ball blade over a nock 2 it any day...and I certainly am not going to trade in my helix ultra for a pse. But kudos to him for making a living doing what he loves. Plus, anyone who is a big Metallica fan is ok in my book  Nock On, Dud 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Picked up a bow friday.The dealer sells PSE and he was smiling.Definitely selling some.Rock on Nock on.


----------



## Halberico (May 12, 2019)

Nock on!


----------



## Yevklen (Jan 28, 2020)

Nock off my friend


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

With the amount of info he puts out there at no cost, how can you not like the guy? 
He is one of the few people in any industry that actually has the ability to move the needle, and PSE capitalized on that while giving him the opportunity to do more of what he wanted to do. Looking forward to the new content. 
Nock On.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I’ve learned a lot from his videos. Nock on


----------



## KCJDusty (Jul 27, 2019)

Still an overall fan. Even if he chose to switch sponsors it was with carefully thought and he will just be somewhat limited to the best those sponsors can offer. Still good sponsors, still good products, still great info. 👍


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

This is how John makes a living. I love his information but I'm not going to buy something just because he advertise it. But like I said I do like this guy. I know some time ago there was a thread about his drinking but I don't care what people say. I still like this guy. He switched the bow companies. So what? Lets be honest here. All the current bows will shoot perfect if you know what you doing. The thing is PSE went ahead and adds options that will allow you to tune the bow easier and faster. And I believe John loves the idea.
So NOCK ON


----------



## Kimel (Feb 5, 2020)

Nock On. His content has answered so many questions and taught me so much. Yeah, I’ve spent a couple bucks on his website because I believe in supporting those that support the sports I participate in.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Why isn't he shooting nowadays?
Is he a certified coach through a program like the NFAA?
How many world champions does he have under his coaching?

He definitely has a cult following which helps his brand


We all decide as people who we believe in or who is sincere 

The bottom line is we all go to work for the Benjamins


----------



## celticarcher (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not into gimmick type products. but he has a forward way of thinking. some of the small things he adds to the new bows and accessories is something that's beneficial to him and Hope's that it will benefit those who buy them. I have ordered the new PSE Mach 1 NTN edition. not for the NTN branding but simply for the color option. I've been shooting since the age of 3. now I'm 47 and if there is someone out there that truly wants to help improve the archery industry in any way. then knock on my friends.


----------



## Smokewaggin (Dec 31, 2019)

Nock on. The amount of effort he puts into producing information to be put out there for free is amazing. He's not just throwing crap up on YouTube for giggles either. He puts thought into it. I don't even mind the sales pitch for whatever gear he's using. Buddy of mine heard I was getting back into it and told me to check his channel. Very helpful, quite a bit of what he says jogs my memory of methods I was taught decades ago.

I own $0 worth of his stuff.


----------



## celticarcher (Oct 17, 2008)

And for anyone out there that has gotten there hands on the new NTN Mach1. I'd love to hear you thoughts on overall fit and finish. and some pics would be appreciated!!😎


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

celticarcher said:


> And for anyone out there that has gotten there hands on the new NTN Mach1. I'd love to hear you thoughts on overall fit and finish. and some pics would be appreciated!!&#55357;&#56846;


I got a sneak peak of a couple before the release and I think that the green on the carbon riser (or the way that green adheres to the carbon and create a different shade) is actually a better pairing then on the aluminum. Looks really nice to me.


----------



## saph (Feb 11, 2020)

Im a both person personaly for his stuff

Nock on: because of the free information and the subjects because im just getting back into archery.

Nock off: because of the way he records videos over a few ive noticed his audio is up or down all the time or it seems just chopped together in movie maker and not color corrected or anything he should be doing at the level he is with videos, now i know that seems like im being picky but i use calibrated screens personaly and i can see this stuff and pick up on it.

I do watch his stuff but only a few at a time because of the issues i said above


----------



## SMW13 (Feb 17, 2020)

celticarcher said:


> And for anyone out there that has gotten there hands on the new NTN Mach1. I'd love to hear you thoughts on overall fit and finish. and some pics would be appreciated!!&#55357;&#56846;


It's not the NTN bit I just picked up a mach 1 and must say the fit and finish surprised me when i first checked it out. I can't see how the NTN would be any different as every color option the shop had was of the same quality finish.


----------



## 3xpendable (Feb 15, 2020)

Just joined but wanted to add to the knock on crowd. I don’t know anything about him except his free videos helped me tie in my first peeps and silencers when I thought putting serving on my bow string was impossible myself. 




May the Lord richly bless you. 
(X)


----------



## dhurless01 (May 17, 2016)

Nock on


----------



## dhurless01 (May 17, 2016)

Definitely knock on!


----------



## clcain (Feb 14, 2020)

Nock on!


----------



## Paigen88 (Feb 18, 2020)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


Big fan of his videos and podcasts.


----------



## BearKlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

Nock On!


----------



## Khbernard (Feb 10, 2015)

His school of nock helped me out a lot. I've bought a few things from his website and have no complaints to their quality. Loads of free information, even if you watch his videos and don't agree with form/ideology, it makes you think about your setup and either you learn something new, or get more confident in your way of doing things.


----------



## Ghetto (Jul 15, 2017)

I’m with everybody else. His videos are very helpful and he has a knack for teaching.

I suspect the negative may come from his social media posts or podcasts, as he can come off a bit narcissistic. There are plenty of other celeb outdoorsman in the same boat though. Every one has their flaws or drawbacks, but obviously he has made quite a positive mark on the industry. I point friends to his videos for technique because they are so good and have helped me.

On a side note I don’t understand the chartreuse/lime green theme but I think the young kids eat it up.


----------



## Strath (Feb 12, 2020)

Nock On is great


----------



## crandallkid04 (Feb 19, 2020)

Nock on!!


----------



## X-X-Blank (Feb 19, 2020)

Ever since I started grilling on a Traeger and used his arrow pad, branded target face, the wraps, vanes, and mixing Kill Cliff with tequila I have become a better archer. Easily increased scores by 10%, 10% of the time. Nock On!!

He really does have good Youtube content.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I like his stuff. I have his releases and I like his training content. 

He puts so much stuff out there that you are bound to not agree with everything. There are a handful of times he says or puts something out there and I think ***. I have complained before so I wills ay the same thing I wish he would have done some stuff for Iowians. I guess he used to but now he does **** everywhere but where he lives (Which sounds like he wont live her much longer which is surprising with the farms he owns and has access to hunt). 

90% of the stuff he does is great. I could say that about myself and most people I know. 90% of me is pretty good 10% of me sucks.


----------



## redlegfisch (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't have any of his products, but like the videos and articles.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

MIBHUNTER said:


> I'm not a big follower but I have watched many of his videos. He's in it for money, but what's wrong with that. The amount of free information he has put out to try and help shooters is great and I'm sure many shooters have benefited from it. I say Nock ON.


How can you say he’s in for the money then go on to talk about all the free info he’s given. Info that includes proper form, hunting tips, how to fletch your own arrows, etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasarcher2020 (Sep 14, 2018)

Nock Off


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

sjanderson117 said:


> How can you say he’s in for the money then go on to talk about all the free info he’s given. Info that includes proper form, hunting tips, how to fletch your own arrows, etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might be free for many who view it, but he has sponsors who pay him to promote their products (while his disciples buy the things he promotes), and all his videos are monetized. 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with that (I would love to make a living out of something I love to do), but let's not pretend his motivations are purely altruistic.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

tialloydragon said:


> It might be free for many who view it, but he has sponsors who pay him to promote their products (while his disciples buy the things he promotes), and all his videos are monetized.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with that (I would love to make a living out of something I love to do), but let's not pretend his motivations are purely altruistic.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I mean he’s gotta eat too. If you buy a bitzenburger or nockturnals from him, they’re the same price that they are anywhere else. His signature PSE is only 100 dollars more than the regular EVO. Yea, he’s making money, but you can tell that archery is his passion and he definitely knows what he’s talking about. As far as I know he doesn’t sell Sitka, Traeger, or Yeti, so if he convinces you to spend a small fortune on that, you buy it right from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ghetto said:


> I’m with everybody else. His videos are very helpful and he has a knack for teaching.
> 
> I suspect the negative may come from his social media posts or podcasts, as he can come off a bit narcissistic. There are plenty of other celeb outdoorsman in the same boat though. Every one has their flaws or drawbacks, but obviously he has made quite a positive mark on the industry. I point friends to his videos for technique because they are so good and have helped me.
> 
> On a side note I don’t understand the chartreuse/lime green theme but I think the young kids eat it up.


I used to hate the green and black but now I love it. Go figure ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traildust (Feb 17, 2011)

:jam:


----------



## Dalyjl3 (Aug 11, 2019)

I like his videos a lot. Its great getting help through his youtube platform given I've yet to live near an archery shop that will actually take time to help teach or offer classes to make anyone a better archer. Seems like a good dude and big supporter of kids, military, disabled archers all alike! Gotta love it.


----------



## JPBeck (Feb 2, 2020)

Nock on his videos are free. If you don’t like his merchandise don’t buy It. I bought his fletcher and some vanes yesterday, its the price I would have paid on amazon.


----------



## RedArrow81 (Nov 6, 2019)

JC333 said:


> He's done a great job building a brand for himself and a way to get paid to hunt. I applaud him for that ! He's also an accomplished shooter and bow builder but I feel he's a sell out and is not loyal to a brand unless they can pay him more. Also his releases which appear to be the driving force of his brand/web store are all Carter releases made by Carter just in a different color and a different "cute" name.
> His "stock value" went down with me.


Dumbest comment of the thread goes to....

Anyone loyal to a brand is a fool. Shoot what feels best for you. Brand loyalty?

So if a company offers you the same job you’re doing now, for fat more money, and your name on its products, you would pass it up because you’re loyal? 

The whole idea of him not being loyal to a brand is ridiculous.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Fred Bear was a BIG time promoter of his archery lineup.....the movies turned video of his hunts were designed to get gun hunters to try archery hunting for a longer season. Howard Hill did it before Bear and many have done so since. I have no issue with Dudley havng a "name" brand and doing promotions through instructional videos. I've only seen a couple, but he seems to know what he is doing and is "livin' the dream" by earning his paycheck via archery. I don't own anything he makes, but I also watch a bit of Bone Collector and likewise don't own anything they market. If a celebrity happens to shoot or hunt with a product I use.....I simply figure they were lucky enough to get that brand for a sponsor. I would honestly rather be a "nobody" and choose what I use than be stipulated under sponsor contract to use a New Breed bow or Black Eagle arrows to the exclusion of all others.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

I say Nock-on. Although many at a local pro-shop in my area believe that he is destroying pro-shops. He is teaching folks how to tune and maintain their own bows, which lessens the need for pro shops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nzwurtz (Dec 9, 2019)

bdimaggio said:


> I say Nock-on. Although many at a local pro-shop in my area believe that he is destroying pro-shops. He is teaching folks how to tune and maintain their own bows, which lessens the need for pro shops.
> 
> Pro shops need to figure out how they can co-exist with archery online media giants like Dudley. I can definitely see how Dudley and other personalities with online stores are directly taking customers from local pro shops. Imagine the impact that Lancaster Archery has made in the local pro shop. Pro shops are in a losing battle with the likes of Dudley, Lancaster, and others because they provide free knowledge.
> 
> ...


Hes also bringing people to archery and keeping them interested in it. these shops you are talking about are very short sighted 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Nock no


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

nzwurtz said:


> Hes also bringing people to archery and keeping them interested in it. these shops you are talking about are very short sighted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I agree with you. But there is a point about Nockon, Lancaster, and other online stores taking customers away from local shops. 

If I buy a dozen Nockon axis arrows and silverback directly from Dudley’s store, then the local shop just lost a sale. 

There is no doubt that online sales are eroding the foundation of the local pro shop. I personally would rather give my business to Dudley’s on-line store because he teaches me in return for free. But I can also see the point-of-view of the local shop as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

sjanderson117 said:


> I mean he’s gotta eat too. If you buy a bitzenburger or nockturnals from him, they’re the same price that they are anywhere else. His signature PSE is only 100 dollars more than the regular EVO. Yea, he’s making money, but you can tell that archery is his passion and he definitely knows what he’s talking about. As far as I know he doesn’t sell Sitka, Traeger, or Yeti, so if he convinces you to spend a small fortune on that, you buy it right from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d buy his bow, except that kick stand thing is ridiculous. He’s gonna have to improve that thing first. I like all his other improvements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

RedArrow81 said:


> Dumbest comment of the thread goes to....
> 
> Anyone loyal to a brand is a fool. Shoot what feels best for you. Brand loyalty?
> 
> ...


Yeah - like Dudley is giving archers freedom from relying on pro shops. Plus his new EVO bow is cool. 

He is making them with green strings. I can’t wait to put a yellow D Loop on the green string. I’am going Nock-on for sure. Goody evolve cams with Nock-on emblems. Not sure about the kickstand thing... Nock-on green is a sure thing. You should get a deer for sure with a Nock-on bow, because the deer can’t see the green - good camouflage. Nock-on arrows and fletchings with a goody elevate rest. I use the yellow fletchings cause it matches with a yellow D Loop. Will get a yellow grip as well, or wrap with yellow tape like the target archers do. Hope Dudley makes a yellow nock to it release to match my arrows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

bdimaggio said:


> Yeah - like Dudley is giving archers freedom from relying on pro shops. Plus his new EVO bow is cool.
> 
> He is making them with green strings. I can’t wait to put a yellow D Loop on the green string. I’am going Nock-on for sure. Goody evolve cams with Nock-on emblems. Not sure about the kickstand thing... Nock-on green is a sure thing. You should get a deer for sure with a Nock-on bow, because the deer can’t see the green - good camouflage. Nock-on arrows and fletchings with a goody elevate rest. I use the yellow fletchings cause it matches with a yellow D Loop. Will get a yellow grip as well, or wrap with yellow tape like the target archers do. Hope Dudley makes a yellow nock to it release to match my arrows.
> 
> ...


OK, we get it, you're a Dudley Superfan. It's ok, I like his stuff too and use nock on vanes but damn dude every post you type is "he is the greatest ever! yay Duds! Rah rah rah!" There is supporting someone, then there is being obsessed...you my friend are bordering on the latter..


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Smoothy750 said:


> OK, we get it, you're a Dudley Superfan. It's ok, I like his stuff too and use nock on vanes but damn dude every post you type is "he is the greatest ever! yay Duds! Rah rah rah!" There is supporting someone, then there is being obsessed...you my friend are bordering on the latter..


Not a super fan, I only have two of his T-Shirts. I do appreciate his free content. I actually don’t subscribe to his podcast because he does too much advertising for Sitka, Tragger, etc. He is very detail oriented, as we can already see a lot improvements in the EVO. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

bdimaggio said:


> I agree with you. But there is a point about Nockon, Lancaster, and other online stores taking customers away from local shops.
> 
> If I buy a dozen Nockon axis arrows and silverback directly from Dudley’s store, then the local shop just lost a sale.
> 
> ...


Except you can’t get a silverback or nock on series arrows in any store. I like spending money at my local shop but when they look at you like you’re insane asking for a 4 fletch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

sjanderson117 said:


> Except you can’t get a silverback or nock on series arrows in any store. I like spending money at my local shop but when they look at you like you’re insane asking for a 4 fletch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah like my local shop can’t get past the 400 grain arrow build with a 100 grain mechanical. 

They can’t handle folks wanting to build 600 grain arrows with 20% FOC and a 225 grain fixed blade. They think it is voodoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

bdimaggio said:


> Yeah like my local shop can’t get past the 400 grain arrow build with a 100 grain mechanical.
> 
> They can’t handle folks wanting to build 600 grain arrows with 20% FOC and a 225 grain fixed blade. They think it is voodoo.
> 
> ...


Exactly, and thanks to dudleys videos, I’ll be fletching my own arrows from now on. I’m not getting a bow press anytime soon and I’m still gonna but broad heads and shoot leagues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

sjanderson117 said:


> Except you can’t get a silverback or nock on series arrows in any store. I like spending money at my local shop but when they look at you like you’re insane asking for a 4 fletch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kind of feel bad sometimes going to the local shop. With boys growing we are in there once a year to adjust draw lengths and keep their bows tuned. The last bow I bought online. I did make sure to buy some of the accessories at the shop. They don't charge for setup. Its a Scheels and I do spend a bunch of money on there for other stuff just not a ton on archery stuff.


----------



## The IED Junkie (Feb 14, 2020)

I can get 100 flo-green max stealth vanes from various vendors for south of $20 or pay him $17 for 40 vanes which means I have to pay $34 for 80 vanes just so I can fletch a dozen arrows in his “preferred” 4 fletch? But sheep do need to get shorn....

At the end of the day, he is a business man with a family to feed and I will not begrudge him that. But when you get fed HECS suits/Black Rifle Coffee/et al promo scattered into the podcasts, I begin to wonder.....

Like the time he had the great deal on Express Pro bow presses for Nock On nation through him and then come to find out later Feradyne Industries discontinued the press. 

It would be more refreshing if he would start competing with the current (possibly more relevant archers) to validate his practices vice regurgitating info from decade old articles based on known/ established archery practices. I mean how many of them are shooting two finger back tension releases to win?

Oh, and sorry to here that Hoyt’s have been replaced by PSE as the best bows in the world....


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

The IED Junkie said:


> I can get 100 flo-green max stealth vanes from various vendors for south of $20 or pay him $17 for 40 vanes which means I have to pay $34 for 80 vanes just so I can fletch a dozen arrows in his “preferred” 4 fletch? But sheep do need to get shorn....
> 
> At the end of the day, he is a business man with a family to feed and I will not begrudge him that. But when you get fed HECS suits/Black Rifle Coffee/et al promo scattered into the podcasts, I begin to wonder.....
> 
> ...



Ah so I am guessing you are a nock off? Just checking.


----------



## The IED Junkie (Feb 14, 2020)

maxx98 said:


> Ah so I am guessing you are a nock off? Just checking.


Not necessarily.....I guess I am one of those that was Nock On before Nock On was cool......


Social media sycophants have muddle things down to a level that some can’t swallow. And things have swung to placate the flat brimmed cap, gee look at me, social media pandering cool guys that tire those that deal with reality and are tiredof your demonstrative diatribes. Well, I just say.....you keep being you and thinking your generation is the difference makers and I will keep being me....


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

The IED Junkie said:


> Not necessarily.....I guess I am one of those that was Nock On before Nock On was cool......
> 
> 
> Social media sycophants have muddle things down to a level that some can’t swallow. And things have swung to placate the flat brimmed cap, gee look at me, social media pandering cool guys that tire those that deal with reality and are tiredof your demonstrative diatribes. Well, I just say.....you keep being you and thinking your generation is the difference makers and I will keep being me....


Lay off the bong rips my dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The IED Junkie (Feb 14, 2020)

sjanderson117 said:


> Lay off the bong rips my dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And my point is proven.....


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

The IED Junkie said:


> Not necessarily.....I guess I am one of those that was Nock On before Nock On was cool......
> 
> 
> Social media sycophants have muddle things down to a level that some can’t swallow. And things have swung to placate the flat brimmed cap, gee look at me, social media pandering cool guys that tire those that deal with reality and are tiredof your demonstrative diatribes. Well, I just say.....you keep being you and thinking your generation is the difference makers and I will keep being me....


this is so good.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

definitely a NockOn fan. Lancaster's is the "model" for all mom & pop shops. Follow the blueprint....


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

New video on the build of Joe Rogan's new bow is up. He's doing a couple things differently than what he did in his previous instructional builds, like the Nocked and Ready to Rock series.


----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

I know I said this in another thread but it rings true. 

I find the Nock on haters here are just like Star Wars fans. They want more people to love what they love. They want to promote the brand. They want more action, but when they get it all they do is complain. 


Like it or not John Dudley helps archery as a whole. His connections with Joe Rogan and all the podcast guys opens a lot of doors for the industry. If archery isn’t growing it’s dying. If it’s dying the people with money will stop investing. When that happens innovation and growth ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

sjanderson117 said:


> Except you can’t get a silverback or nock on series arrows in any store. I like spending money at my local shop but when they look at you like you’re insane asking for a 4 fletch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a big factor hurting shops. I love my local shop and give them as much business as possible. However, I shouldn’t get a weird look for asking for a 4 fletch arrow or left helical. Charge me more, as a customer that appreciates what they do I’ll pay for it to save myself 20 minutes. They just won’t do it. I think if a guy sees a torque tuning video and watches competitive archers tying in nock sets, he shouldn’t get guilt tripped about wanting to try those things. While it may not help him because he isn’t good enough to notice the difference, why not charge him another $15 and knock that stuff out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velvetfvr (Feb 21, 2020)

I think dudley provides more correct information than anything I have ever heard at a shop. Guys like dudley are the reason I got my own bow press and tuning equipment because I don't trust anyone in my area at any shops.


----------



## Arroslinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Nock on!


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Nock On. I think any Pro who shares all things Archery, instructional information like he does should be praised. You don't have to buy his products and videos are Free.


----------



## therealmccoy (Jul 30, 2010)

Nock ON


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

Velvetfvr said:


> I think dudley provides more correct information than anything I have ever heard at a shop. Guys like dudley are the reason I got my own bow press and tuning equipment because I don't trust anyone in my area at any shops.


And on the other hand, not everyone has a shop nearby. 
I happen to have a great shop not too far from me, the problem is they are only open Monday-Friday, 4-7pm. It's a part time thing for them, and I had to take time off of work to get some work done. I will end up having to learn everything and buying a press myself, as it is cheaper than taking time from work to have my bows tuned. 

When my wife is ready for a new bow we will make time to get over there so she can shoot things and they will do the set up for her.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Velvetfvr said:


> I think dudley provides more correct information than anything I have ever heard at a shop. Guys like dudley are the reason I got my own bow press and tuning equipment because I don't trust anyone in my area at any shops.


No doubt. I have rarely gone into a bowshop since following Dudley’s YouTube channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATMack13 (May 29, 2019)

Best free coach you will ever get wealth of knowledge just to see the sport grow ya hes gotta make money doing it its all he does and has to support a family and gets to choose how he is compensated not sure i know anyone who in those shoes wouldn’t do the same thing IMO


----------



## edlavelle (May 16, 2013)

Well , I watch one of his videos about proper anchoring points and my groups got smaller ,indoors


----------



## Stryker03 (Feb 25, 2020)

Came across his videos the other day. Great info and quite enjoyable.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Stryker03 said:


> Came across his videos the other day. Great info and quite enjoyable.


Dudley is a good archery and educator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kessick (Feb 2, 2020)

His releases are great.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Kessick said:


> His releases are great.


He makes them in three colors - Black, Green and Silver. I am not sure which is which in terms of function. They look really nice. I might try and by all three so that I can match my arrows and d-loop. I like when my d-loop, vanes and release are all the same color.


----------



## hwfoult (Jun 6, 2017)

knock on


----------



## levikoehn (Nov 26, 2018)

I just wonder if he (dudley) is fighting socialism an if he thinks having totally open borders will effect hunting 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## srscustom strin (Nov 30, 2014)

I think he has done a lot for archery, but with the changes he made to the PSE EVO NXT 33 i dont agree with, you buy a $1000 bow and they take away some tuning features. They locked out cable guard adjustment and took away low stabilizer hole for some bow stand that you have to buy separate make no since to me, also only have one option for mounting a sight i dont agree with either. What i do like that he did is widening the shelf and adding two berger holes. 

This is just my opinion


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

bdimaggio said:


> He makes them in three colors - Black, Green and Silver. I am not sure which is which in terms of function. They look really nice. I might try and by all three so that I can match my arrows and d-loop. I like when my d-loop, vanes and release are all the same color.


The green is a thumb button, silver is a tension and black is a hinge.


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

"Just does it for the money" Tend to see that comment alot. I would ask,,,how many ding bats that dont know squat, do you see with their own product line and how to videos. Already know the answer to that question though. I personally have just recently seen some of his stuff on youtube. This cat is just about as maticulous and detailed as they come. You dont get that knowledgeable about anything, without seeing or experiencing pretty much any and every scenario possible. To all the newer home tuning types out there. Do yourself a favor and take in a couple of his set ups on youtube. We should all be so lucky to have somebody like that at our disposal in a local shop. Although i havent tried any of his signature equipment, id go so far as saying i doubt hed endorse anything that wasnt worth your money. Either way, i approve.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

crakdanok said:


> "Just does it for the money" Tend to see that comment alot. I would ask,,,how many ding bats that dont know squat, do you see with their own product line and how to videos. Already know the answer to that question though. I personally have just recently seen some of his stuff on youtube. This cat is just about as maticulous and detailed as they come. You dont get that knowledgeable about anything, without seeing or experiencing pretty much any and every scenario possible. To all the newer home tuning types out there. Do yourself a favor and take in a couple of his set ups on youtube. We should all be so lucky to have somebody like that at our disposal in a local shop. Although i havent tried any of his signature equipment, id go so far as saying i doubt hed endorse anything that wasnt worth your money. Either way, i approve.


Is HECS worth my money?


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

Was your bow worth it????


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

RK4 said:


> The green is a thumb button, silver is a tension and black is a hinge.


It would be really cool if he makes some in yellow or red with the Nock-On logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

dnv23 said:


> Is HECS worth my money?


Dudley’s YouTube videos are free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

dnv23 said:


> Is HECS worth my money?


Dudley offers two things. Information and merchandise. 
What people forget is that he isn’t charging money for his information (that’s easily worth it’s weight in gold) and they get all butt hurt that he sells products they may not like. Then they kick him and nockon totally to the curb.

The information he shares is far more valuable than a $200 base layer outfit that you are NOT forced to buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatscapt (Mar 2, 2020)

His content has helped me gain lots of confidence tuning my bows. He seems like a good dude to me.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

Definately Nock On. As a late 50's woman beginner shooter, I have pretty much been blown off by the male bow shop owners. They will spend hours with my husband and daughters perfecting their bows and shots, etc.. When I have questions on sights, arrows, etc., I guess my money isn't worth their time? So all my improvements have been due to my own research. Nock On has been a great help to me. AT Members have been helpful too. So a message to those bow shops that are bashing archery info on the internet, maybe you should take ALL your customers seriously. I am currently learning how to re-fletch my own arrows. Thank you Nock On and Archery talk members!


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

All im saying is hes paid his dues. I could care less how he makes a living, or what he sells and for how much he sells it for. If i dont need it, use it or even wanna try it,i aint buying it either way. Probably couldnt afford it if i did want it. Seems to be a pretty solid dude though. If he was even a hint of a tool, im pretty sure Rogan wouldve let him know by now. And rogan couldnt be too bad, rollin with steve rinella. "The MeatEater" pfft, what more do you want. The way that cat cooks, and kinda dainty??? Throw an apron on that guy, slap down some fresh trout fillets,,,,,all itd take is a batch of homemade biscuits and id be bootin out the old lady no questions asked. Lol.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> Is HECS worth my money?


Only you can decide that.


----------



## The IED Junkie (Feb 14, 2020)

SaltyCaptain said:


> Dudley offers two things. Information and merchandise.
> What people forget is that he isn’t charging money for his information …….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He tried..... If you go back, there was a time where he was going to implement membership levels to gain access to his info...the more you were willing to pay, the more direct access you would have to him. He did a web based survey to see to what people were willing to pay for different levels and probably quickly realized it wasn't a viable option based on underwhelming results.....not to mention the lawsuit with website developer he hired to try and revamp his website to coincide with the membership levels. That new website software is probably in the same storage room at Feradyne with the bow site he an Levi were working on.

Since the membership plan failed, he was smart enough to realize that manufacturer's and their marketing departments had shifted to sponsoring "ambassadors" with a large social media presence to spend their advertising dollars on. So Rogan and any "spec ops warrior" with a podcast became the de rigueur for him as well as getting tied in with "high speed, low drag" brands like BRCC and KillCliff to "e-poach" more followers adorned in flat brimmed caps and Grunt Style (they really should re-brand as POG Style) shirts. Keep throwing free bows at the big names along with a smattering of MMA dudes and you have an extended marketing team you can pimp to a clothing manufacturer or bow company like PSE whose sales probably needed a little shot in the arm. Dud is definitely getting his grind on.....


----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

The IED Junkie said:


> He tried..... If you go back, there was a time where he was going to implement membership levels to gain access to his info...the more you were willing to pay, the more direct access you would have to him. He did a web based survey to see to what people were willing to pay for different levels and probably quickly realized it wasn't a viable option based on underwhelming results.....not to mention the lawsuit with website developer he hired to try and revamp his website to coincide with the membership levels. That new website software is probably in the same storage room at Feradyne with the bow site he an Levi were working on.
> 
> Since the membership plan failed, he was smart enough to realize that manufacturer's and their marketing departments had shifted to sponsoring "ambassadors" with a large social media presence to spend their advertising dollars on. So Rogan and any "spec ops warrior" with a podcast became the de rigueur for him as well as getting tied in with "high speed, low drag" brands like BRCC and KillCliff to "e-poach" more followers adorned in flat brimmed caps and Grunt Style (they really should re-brand as POG Style) shirts. Keep throwing free bows at the big names along with a smattering of MMA dudes and you have an extended marketing team you can pimp to a clothing manufacturer or bow company like PSE whose sales probably needed a little shot in the arm. Dud is definitely getting his grind on.....


Sounds like the American dream. Try something and if it doesn’t work innovate. He has adapted well and stayed relevant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I did not know who he was until a while back all the talk about him. I thought he must be a God, so I searched him. And I had watched a couple of his videos in the past, but never paid any attention to his name I guess. Just as I have others, to see the various ways people do things differently tuning or such. I don’t feel the information I obtained from him was any more spectacular then any of the others ( I would name them, but I don’t care who they are either, so I don’t pay attention to their names) but dang there are some sausage worshipers here, they know and have everything that guy says, does and sells, right down to the color of his underwater everyday. It amazes me, there are are so many sheep. But hey, got to hand it to the guy, he’s making money off his flock, more power to him. So for me it’s nock off, I don’t own anything he sells, that I am aware of, and I am very happy.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I did not know who he was until a while back all the talk about him. I thought he must be a God, so I searched him. And I had watched a couple of his videos in the past, but never paid any attention to his name I guess. Just as I have others, to see the various ways people do things differently tuning or such. I don’t feel the information I obtained from him was any more spectacular then any of the others ( I would name them, but I don’t care who they are either, so I don’t pay attention to their names) but dang there are some sausage worshipers here, they know and have everything that guy says, does and sells, right down to the color of his underwater everyday. It amazes me, there are are so many sheep. But hey, got to hand it to the guy, he’s making money off his flock, more power to him. So for me it’s nock off, I don’t own anything he sells, that I am aware of, and I am very happy.


You're negative about most things you post about, so this really shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> You're negative about most things you post about, so this really shouldn't surprise anyone.


Had that guy on ignore for months, i only see his posts when someone else quotes him.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

pnw-bowhunter said:


> Had that guy on ignore for months, i only see his posts when someone else quotes him.


My apologies for subjecting you to his negativity.


----------



## Glas11 (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.loopnet.com/Listing/2727-N-Fairview-Ave-Tucson-AZ/17065536/

Nobody is going to be nocking on or nocking off if they sell the place. At least in Tucson.


----------



## chip387 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nock on👍👍. I love archery and bowhunting and the wealth of knowledge out there that may be different than mine. I've been bowhunting since the mid 80s and I will say. It's been an explosion in the 2000s. I think all of these archers with YouTube pages and blogs just build the sport. As for Duds. I really enjoy his blog and instructions. I find myself excited for bow season like when I was younger. I think he's great👍👍👍


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Glas11 said:


> https://www.loopnet.com/Listing/2727-N-Fairview-Ave-Tucson-AZ/17065536/
> 
> Nobody is going to be nocking on or nocking off if they sell the place. At least in Tucson.


That's crazy. Wonder if they are moving or literally selling out?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glas11 (Dec 12, 2018)

Beats me, it would be a shame if they left Tucson.


----------



## fuzzydoodle (Feb 18, 2020)

I appreciate what I've learned about archery from his videos and podcasts, and being a relatively new archer I believe that's very good. If I can learn things from someone putting out thorough knowledgeable teachings from a complete stranger, but get treated like trash from the street at my local shop for asking simple questions, I'd say if more people offered what they had archery would be much more popular than it is, because its very fun and therapeutic.


----------



## RedArrow81 (Nov 6, 2019)

Glas11 said:


> https://www.loopnet.com/Listing/2727-N-Fairview-Ave-Tucson-AZ/17065536/
> 
> Nobody is going to be nocking on or nocking off if they sell the place. At least in Tucson.


They are moving to a bigger facility.


----------



## The IED Junkie (Feb 14, 2020)

RedArrow81 said:


> They are moving to a bigger facility.


Hopefully a place with better CNC mills......


----------



## Nickbirchard (Feb 22, 2020)

Nockon


----------



## Mule Deer Gumbo (Nov 29, 2015)

Dudley and Nock On have helped me more than any other resource. NOCK ON!!!


----------



## LM1 (Jul 30, 2013)

In my opinion the Nock On brand and what John Dudley has done for the archery community is more than I've sen from anyone else.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nock on.


----------



## troubadour (Nov 15, 2015)

Nock on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

The guy has saved me from pulling my hair out tinkering with bows in the past. He also offered basic tutorials that I followed when I first began working on my own stuff. Duds is okay by me &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

When I first decided to get into archery the local shop I was brought to did very little to help me understand technique, accessories, or anything really. No help at all. After watching some school of nock videos I was able to start shooting consistently and actually learned how I should be doing things. I think nock on is great. Dud clearly cares about archery and hunting and shares his wealth of knowledge for nothing. I wish there were more people like him in other industries as well.


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe I'm naive, but why do some people have issues with john dudley?


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Nock On


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Centerpoint said:


> The part every one seems to forget is what he did to get where he is. He dropped out of college on a full scholarship as a quarter back and worked for nothing for awhile and then got minimum wage fletching arrows in a pro shop and then learned to work on bows. Became an accomplished willing target and 3 d winner, gold medals on Olympic teams, then became a world sought out Olympic coach, started his School of Nock, does 1000”s of FREE videos, and the part about releases really is funny. He took a couple 3 finger releases and made them 2 finger releases and changed a few things. Who wouldn’t do that if they had the opportunity? Not one single product he has out is not worth the money. The rest he has was just made better and added more accessories to it to use as hunting and target. A plus in my eyes. What company doesn’t sell hats and t-shirts and hoodies? The guy is honestly one of the best things about archery as a whole as of right now. I come to the conclusion that the haters are just jealous and would trade places in a second and slap grand-maw in the mouth on the way out the door if it took that. NOCK ON . and I don’t shoot green bows or a Hoyt or PSE anymore, so that’s off the table. He’s just a good figure for the sport.


Olympic Coach ? In what discipline? Gold medals in the Olympics ? In what discipline curious where I can read up on this ?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

tmead said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s not the Olympics . 

As far as I know Compounds have not been introduced to the Olympics “Yet”


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

He's a great ambassador for the sport of archery and bowhunting. He has a wealth of knowledge and is willing to pass it on for free to the masses. I can think of a very select few in the archery industry who are doing that and nobody is putting out the sheer volume of info that he is. He's well spoken, intelligent and pretty danged funny. He's alright in book.
Nock On!


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Itsjoneill said:


> Maybe I'm naive, but why do some people have issues with john dudley?


The man himself is fine. I don't watch his content, but I respect what he brings to many.

(I might actually have to buy an Evo NTN cuz it has some features I want on a PSE that they haven't added until he signed on).

His hardcore fans, just like hardcore fans of any specific product or person, can sour the opinion of non-fans by making it seem like everything he uses has some kind of divine seal of approval when a lot of it is a green, slightly tweaked version of something that's already available. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Dudley has spoken about the olympic's and shooting re-curves. I don't know how far he went, but I do remember him speaking about it on a podcast.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

soldierarcher said:


> Dudley has spoken about the olympic's and shooting re-curves. I don't know how far he went, but I do remember him speaking about it on a podcast.


I believe Dudley started shooting a recurve so that he could better understand the dynamics of it and to help him in teaching/coaching recurve and compound better. I do not believe he was ever a high-level recurve shooter and he definitely did not shoot in the Olympics.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Dudley does a good job with tutorials and explaining. I don't see why some have an issue with him. 99% of you would do the exact same thing he's doing for a living if given the chance. The guy knows how to pimp a product and does it well. He's pretty much a celebrity bow tuner with a plethora of knowledge.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I don't watch his stuff but anyone who gives their time to help other archers is an ace in my book. I may have to check out some of his vids today.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

Waiting for the haters on this one...

https://youtu.be/gZszWkLUqqM


----------



## bcooley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nock on

Sent from my SM-N975U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## 73Russell (Jan 10, 2017)

When I first started I liked him. He has great information. One of his videos he was setting up a bow for a buddy and was knocking the shop that set it up for doing an incomplete job. Later in the video he's like we are going to skip this part of setting up because we are running out of time. Lost all respect for him then and there.


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)

Dudley is a tool....

A great tool for for great archery information!
🤣👍👍👍 NOCK ON


----------



## Bobbyjt17 (Aug 29, 2017)

He is awesome


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

SaltyCaptain said:


> Waiting for the haters on this one...
> 
> https://youtu.be/gZszWkLUqqM


Video cut at 3:16 on this "uncut video"

I'm sure he made the shot, but i doubt it was on his second arrow. It's an impressive shot, regardless.

One thing I will hate on, though, is his complaining that his Air Jordans were going to get muddy. That gave me douche chills.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

The IED Junkie said:


> He tried..... If you go back, there was a time where he was going to implement membership levels to gain access to his info...the more you were willing to pay, the more direct access you would have to him. He did a web based survey to see to what people were willing to pay for different levels and probably quickly realized it wasn't a viable option based on underwhelming results.....not to mention the lawsuit with website developer he hired to try and revamp his website to coincide with the membership levels. That new website software is probably in the same storage room at Feradyne with the bow site he an Levi were working on.
> 
> Since the membership plan failed, he was smart enough to realize that manufacturer's and their marketing departments had shifted to sponsoring "ambassadors" with a large social media presence to spend their advertising dollars on. So Rogan and any "spec ops warrior" with a podcast became the de rigueur for him as well as getting tied in with "high speed, low drag" brands like BRCC and KillCliff to "e-poach" more followers adorned in flat brimmed caps and Grunt Style (they really should re-brand as POG Style) shirts. Keep throwing free bows at the big names along with a smattering of MMA dudes and you have an extended marketing team you can pimp to a clothing manufacturer or bow company like PSE whose sales probably needed a little shot in the arm. Dud is definitely getting his grind on.....


Well said !


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

356Brutus said:


> Dudley is a tool....
> 
> A great tool for for great archery information!
> 🤣👍👍👍 NOCK ON


He sure is in a GOOD WAY! He's done more to help archers than many ever will ! 
Hes a great guy IMO...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

tialloydragon said:


> Video cut at 3:16 on this "uncut video"
> 
> I'm sure he made the shot, but i doubt it was on his second arrow. It's an impressive shot, regardless.
> 
> ...


The Jordans were the best part of the video imo.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I think he’s good for the sport. 

Dude needs a tuning lesson

And well his turkey setup this morning is a joke pushing HECS. Between that and him being clueless on broadhead tuning he’s just another paid clueless product pusher to me. Even though he does some great things. Jmo. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

rmscustom said:


> I think he’s good for the sport.
> 
> Dude needs a tuning lesson
> 
> ...


If it was a joke then how was he able to shoot a turkey doing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

sjanderson117 said:


> If it was a joke then how was he able to shoot a turkey doing it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surely it was because he had $175 energy blocking underwear on. Haha


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Surely it was because he had $175 energy blocking underwear on. Haha


Yuss... Must've been that. If sharks can't see you, turkeys can't see you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jujigatame (Feb 28, 2010)

I must confess, I'm kind of addicted to archery TV shows and YT channels.

What I do like about Dudley is that he really seems genuine.

I mean that in a human sense, not necessarily the commercial sense. 

I understand pushing stuff to make a buck and be successful, and also having a "personality" to capitalize on, but his videos also have a realness about them that only a few others have also (Levi would be a good example of this too IMHO).

I like him a lot.


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

The IED Junkie said:


> He tried..... If you go back, there was a time where he was going to implement membership levels to gain access to his info...the more you were willing to pay, the more direct access you would have to him. He did a web based survey to see to what people were willing to pay for different levels and probably quickly realized it wasn't a viable option based on underwhelming results.....not to mention the lawsuit with website developer he hired to try and revamp his website to coincide with the membership levels. That new website software is probably in the same storage room at Feradyne with the bow site he an Levi were working on.


lol I had forgotten about all that...

I would say Nock on - great resource, good video content, very helpful for a lot of folks. Bunch of bow builds, tuning info, training, etc. As already stated there are different ways to do things, but he's generally good for the sport imo. I was disappointed to see him move from Hoyt to PSE, but it is what it is, folks have to make a living. I see Rogan also switched (of course), not sure about Stumpf. Bailey also switched right away as well (seems like she shot a different brand every year anyway), but not O'Sullivan - she stayed with Hoyt :thumbs_up. He may have others - those are just the folks I recall seeing featured in some of his videos...

Some of his content I really don't watch or care about (ie the 500yd vid a few posts back), but others do. I don't really have any Nock on gear... his rest is probably nice, it's a pro-drop with some tweaks as I understand - same for the releases from Carter. He's big on Steath's but they are kind of a pita to apply. But it all seems spendy to have his name on it. Don't know much about Hecs either -maybe it works, maybe it doesn't. My normal getup is a generous application of scent control spray and an ASAT suit. Or Bug Tamer suit sometimes, depending on time of year. Maybe that makes me Nock-Adjacent lol.


----------



## gdubbmx (Dec 28, 2018)

Nock on for sure. His videos helped me tremendously when I first started archery. I still go back to the school of nock once in a while if I notice things seem off with my shooting.


----------



## shabbos1 (Jul 28, 2017)

At this point with all of the marketing schemes he's sort of akin to a car salesman who could also go out and win an F1 race on the weekends. The thinly veiled sales pitches get a little old, but his ability and instructional material (most of it) are world class.


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

Why is the "comments" section turned off in everone of his videos?


----------



## D J A X (Sep 10, 2017)

I think his instructional content in excellent, I dont look too much into his product line or gear he uses. 

-Dan


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

MIBHUNTER said:


> I'm not a big follower but I have watched many of his videos. He's in it for money, but what's wrong with that. The amount of free information he has put out to try and help shooters is great and I'm sure many shooters have benefited from it. I say Nock ON.


This reminds me of an interview with Billy Corgan, the lead singer of the Smashing Pumpkins rock band. To paraphrase, he reflected on how funny/ridiculous it is when rock stars sit around in mansions discussing whether or not they have "sold out" and the implications of that. There's nothing wrong with making money and wanting to make money with what you do for a living, so long as you aren't harming other people. If I were a wealthy musician, I would just own it and say "I sold out, so what?".


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

I have learnt a lot from his free content, and still use a lot of his target shooting tuning methods. Not sure why anyone would criticize good free information. Don't use any Nock On products but i'm fine with someone giving back to the sport like he does and also doing whatever else he can to help make a living from it. As long as he's not trying to rip people off, which I don't see him doing. The prices on some archery gear seems extortionate to me anyway.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Dudley seems like a great dude. Would love a few hours with him for pointers to help me shoot better. I do own a Nock On Silverback release that my wife got me for Christmas. Didn't like it initially but once I got it set to the sweet spot it is growing on me. My groups have definitely tightened up. Some of his stuff it seems like it just has an upcharge for the Nock On green and label. But his podcast and YouTube videos are free. You can tell that he has put a lot of time and effort into some of his projects like the School of Nock and his tutorial videos. Some of the best content out there. He's okay in my book.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

"Own More Bone" said:


> Why is the "comments" section turned off in everone of his videos?



Because he doesn’t like “negative people” in his own words and the YouTube comment sections can go there pretty quick especially if he is pimping a product. The comments on a video with HECS in it would be pure entertainment gold. Plus, he has blocked a couple of guys I know and deleted their comments on his Instagram posts. Sounds a little thin skinned to me for a public figure....


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Ybuck said:


> ON:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


this^^^


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone know what the beef Levi and Dud have is all about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer79 (Feb 13, 2008)

HighwayHunter said:


> Anyone know what the beef Levi and Dud have is all about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to know too. I'm guessing it has to do with the sight they were supposed to do together that never came out. That's just a guess though. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Hammer79 said:


> I'd like to know too. I'm guessing it has to do with the sight they were supposed to do together that never came out. That's just a guess though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yeah I thought that may be part of it but wasn’t sure. Heard Aaron Snyder say recently that Levi hates Dudley. Not sure why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxit (Jun 7, 2020)

I've enjoyed some of his videos.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

Nock On!!!!!!!! You can tell that he truly has a desire to promote the sport, improve the knowledge of archers, and is not it for just the money. Based off of what I’ve seen and his actions he is a great guy and representative. Those that hate are clearly just jealous of his situation. Nock On!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZX-6R_Zac (Mar 11, 2020)

Nock on. His videos are enjoyable too.


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

Dudley’s tutorials on YouTube are about the best I’ve found yet .
I do have a question though not just about Dudley , this goes for many of the social media Bow gurus.
Do you think they ever make a bad practice shot ?
Watching instagram these guys are stacking arrows in at 80 -100 yrds within 2 inches of each other .
I know they are capable of it , butttt........ every time ?
Are they as guilty as everyone else and just showing the best 60 seconds of a 2 hr practice session.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Harronek said:


> Dudley’s tutorials on YouTube are about the best I’ve found yet .
> I do have a question though not just about Dudley , this goes for many of the social media Bow gurus.
> Do you think they ever make a bad practice shot ?
> Watching instagram these guys are stacking arrows in at 80 -100 yrds within 2 inches of each other .
> ...


They absolutely make bad shots that are not up to their tip-top performance. Just like every other social media personality, they do multiple takes and post their absolute best form and results. Anybody who says otherwise is naive.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I’m voting nick on. I’ve learned lots of useful details from his tutorials. I agree all of his products are tweaked versions of other companies products. However, he doesn’t hide that and can explain what and why those tweaks were implemented. Not sure I’m buying the whole hecs thing but I think he believes in it.


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

Nock on! His videos have helped build a fire in me to pursue archery


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

I personally don't own any nock on stuff but i don't have a problem with him. He has good instructional videos and seems like a really nice guy. I've been wanting to try the Nock2It release for some time but I'm really liking my Scott Sigmas. Once i get good with something i don't really want to change it up too much.


----------



## uncommon_name (Jun 10, 2020)

Nocks are like RTX right? On is better.


----------



## strapassasin696 (Jun 9, 2020)

guy knows his stuff


----------



## Qcapplegate (Oct 22, 2019)

Nock on


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

PK101 said:


> I think this sums it up very well, learned a lot form his info video’s.


Second that

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EEfab (Jun 7, 2020)

I say nock on, as a archer coming back after a long hiatus his videos have help me get back up to date. being friends with Joe Rogan doesnt hurt.


----------



## RecklessArcher (Jul 18, 2018)

Nock On for sure! Ive learned an incredible amount from him and his podcast although he hasn't been as active there as of late. I now use the Silverback release from him.


----------



## MSolorio87 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nock on for sure. He’s a wealth of knowledge and giving for free, what others would charge for or not even share. He’s doing a lot for the archery and bowhunting community and really, the only people who hate on him or anyone else trying to do something good is because they’re miserable, have never done anything themselves, and know that they can pound away from the safety of their moms basement with Cheeto fingers and no repercussions.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

MSolorio87 said:


> Nock on for sure. He’s a wealth of knowledge and giving for free, what others would charge for or not even share. He’s doing a lot for the archery and bowhunting community and really, the only people who hate on him or anyone else trying to do something good is because they’re miserable, have never done anything themselves, and know that they can pound away from the safety of their moms basement with Cheeto fingers and no repercussions.




Wow really... It couldn't be that I just don't get any personal use out of his vids as they don't focus on my style of archery; I don't use his branded products because I can get the similar performance from the lower priced originals; or that I simply don't get all bothered in the nickers at the sound of his [or any other celeb archer's] name. So just because I personally don't care to follow I'm stuck in my mom's basement playing keyboard warrior... For those who gain value from his offerings, good for you and hope it has helped your achery, but because I don't personally get the same benefit and threfore choose not to follow I'm suddenly a jealous hater waiting for mom to clean my room and do my laundry... Fascinating... 

BTW, plenty of other free resources out there that actually pertain to my "unique" style of archery, don't understand why I have to be labeled as a lesser person because I choose to not follow one that doesn't.


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

Never heard of John Dudley until all this fuss about him leaving Hoyt for PSE. Good guy, I guess.


----------



## kdsberman (Apr 2, 2007)

Nock on! Love his videos.


----------



## theron23 (Jan 7, 2019)

Nock On. Through his videos and blogs, no person has taught me more about archery than Dudley. Definitely helped take me to another level. I have purchased a couple of his products to show support, the Silverback and Nock 2 It releases.


----------



## marleysbeard (Apr 6, 2019)

I've watched some of his videos and he seems knowledgable but I've found the same information from various other youtube videos and sometimes a little easier to digest. 

I don't like that he leaves comments and likes/dislikes turned off on his YouTube channel. I haven't checked him out on any other platform yet. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I’m glad he leaves the comments off. Look at what happens on AT when somebody disagrees or states an opinion-it turns into a pissing match by a chosen few.


----------



## marleysbeard (Apr 6, 2019)

fatboy111 said:


> I’m glad he leaves the comments off. Look at what happens on AT when somebody disagrees or states an opinion-it turns into a pissing match by a chosen few.


But those of us that want to have a discussion on what the video was about, offer tips, ask questions etc can't. 

As they say "Don't throw the baby out with the bath water"

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Loon505 (May 28, 2020)

Nock On


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

Nock On


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

landongold said:


> I appreciate his contribution to the community, helping guys understand their bows, know what to to set them up properly and to become better shooters. I appreciate that he feeds the community at no cost. I haven't jumped on his brand-wagon though. I know alot of guys have and that's how he is able to continue to do what he does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


:darkbeer:


----------



## Longdraw 32.25 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nock on! Very informative


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Nock off. He talks to his viewers like they are re tar ded and after the video of him shooting at 200+ yards it is clear that he is the mentally challenged one. These new celebrity hunter types really must think they are the only ones in the world that shoot well. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

dbow said:


> Nock off. He talks to his viewers like they are re tar ded and after the video of him shooting at 200+ yards it is clear that he is the mentally challenged one. These new celebrity hunter types really must think they are the only ones in the world that shoot well.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


If you have to put spaces in between letters to have a “word” show up without ****** that it’s probably not good. “Come on man kids read these forums” just a FYI haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackEagleRG (Jan 21, 2015)

If anyone wants to know what jealousy looks and sounds like..... read below. 



dbow said:


> Nock off. He talks to his viewers like they are re tar ded and after the video of him shooting at 200+ yards it is clear that he is the mentally challenged one. These new celebrity hunter types really must think they are the only ones in the world that shoot well.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kernal83 (Nov 21, 2012)

How can you not like his stuff. Great content and built one heck of an online brand.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea and he’s genuinely interested in helping people be better archers. IMO


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

BlackEagleRG said:


> If anyone wants to know what jealousy looks and sounds like..... read below.


Dudhead has absolutely nothing i'm jealous of. Not a fan at all. You ok bud? Did i hurt your feelings?


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

I appreciate what he does for the sport.
So I just bought a tee shirt and stickers to support.
But not gonna go full gung ho and buy everything he endorses...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingaggie (Nov 1, 2011)

dbow said:


> Nock off. He talks to his viewers like they are re tar ded and after the video of him shooting at 200+ yards it is clear that he is the mentally challenged one. These new celebrity hunter types really must think they are the only ones in the world that shoot well.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


So, what you are saying is....when he speaks to his viewers, he breaks it down to a very basic level? Dudley has been around for quite a while in both tournament archery and hunting. He’s hardly a “new celebrity hunter type.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Kingaggie said:


> So, what you are saying is....when he speaks to his viewers, he breaks it down to a very basic level? Dudley has been around for quite a while in both tournament archery and hunting. He’s hardly a “new celebrity hunter type.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/gZszWkLUqqM

Not really what I would call a positive contributor to the archery world beginners and veterans alike. Just stupidity at the highest level. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSolorio87 (Jan 5, 2019)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> MSolorio87 said:
> 
> 
> > Nock on for sure. He’s a wealth of knowledge and giving for free, what others would charge for or not even share. He’s doing a lot for the archery and bowhunting community and really, the only people who hate on him or anyone else trying to do something good is because they’re miserable, have never done anything themselves, and know that they can pound away from the safety of their moms basement with Cheeto fingers and no repercussions.
> ...


Lol don’t get all bothered by a general, sarcastic, statement. It wasn’t aimed at you so why take offense? Cool man, he doesn’t do it for you, his style doesn’t fit yours, great. Again, if you’re not the type of person described above, why get offended? Fact of the matter is, a lot of humans suck and do hate or dislike people simply because they’re jealous, bitter, and play the victim. I don’t know you but from your response, I can tell that you’re not that kind of guy so don’t take offense to my statement. I’m happy to see that you actually provided a legitimate reason why you’re not a big fan. Most dudes I’ve encountered who don’t like him can’t give a solid reason why. I’m sure if any of us were in his position, we’d be putting our brand on stuff and making money too. Have a good one man. Keep killin it.


----------



## Bill_Bow (Apr 27, 2020)

Back too.... Nock On, learned how re-string my old bow and setup my new bow from his video's. His parts are made by quality manufacturers so if you find something you like go for it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 23, 2016)

I like his School of Nock series, as a beginner his advice lines up with what folks at the pro shop have said and I don't feel like I am shooting so many arrows that I get sloppy by the end.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

MSolorio87 said:


> Lol don’t get all bothered by a general, sarcastic, statement. It wasn’t aimed at you so why take offense? Cool man, he doesn’t do it for you, his style doesn’t fit yours, great. Again, if you’re not the type of person described above, why get offended? Fact of the matter is, a lot of humans suck and do hate or dislike people simply because they’re jealous, bitter, and play the victim. I don’t know you but from your response, I can tell that you’re not that kind of guy so don’t take offense to my statement. I’m happy to see that you actually provided a legitimate reason why you’re not a big fan. Most dudes I’ve encountered who don’t like him can’t give a solid reason why. I’m sure if any of us were in his position, we’d be putting our brand on stuff and making money too. Have a good one man. Keep killin it.


I appreciate his content and pods. You do have to sift through a lot of advertisement on his podcasts. It is easy to fast forward a pod cast though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...-claims-plane-passenger-list-secret/94343368/


----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

BIP said:


> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...-claims-plane-passenger-list-secret/94343368/


Dudley got invited by a influential person to fly in a plane. Am I missing something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

BIP said:


> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...-claims-plane-passenger-list-secret/94343368/


This is really old news. Leath moved on years ago from ISU and everything was shown to be on the up and up years ago.


----------



## Miller25 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nock on.

His online videos were a huge help when we decided to shoot "correctly." We even went to see him at our local bow shop when he came to town a couple years ago. He was very good with kids to adults. He staid late so that everyone that wanted his input got it. 

Now that we around the sport more I hear more of the seasoned shooters and some seem to have a different opinion of him. From little tidbits I catch in podcasts it sounds like Dudley and one of the higher level shooters may not like each other too much... I don't know, maybe they don't like the fact he doesn't shoot professionally anymore or something? Not my problem to worry about. I just know his online resources were a huge help to us and he was great with my son when we met him.


----------



## RefugeArcher (Jul 30, 2020)

I will never fault a man or woman for being a capitalist, and the amount of time he spends with his teaching videos and the level of expertise that he displays both make him top notch in my book. If he makes millions, I'm happy for him. I buy his products, and am very pleased with my purchases.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

RefugeArcher said:


> I will never fault a man or woman for being a capitalist, and the amount of time he spends with his teaching videos and the level of expertise that he displays both make him top notch in my book. If he makes millions, I'm happy for him. I buy his products, and am very pleased with my purchases.
> View attachment 7221099


Pretty much how I feel , I have a lot of nick on gear . Last I checked duds a good guy and enjoys helping people , I can support that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajax2744 (Feb 8, 2018)

At the TAC Colorado shoot he shot in the mornings and he spent the rest of the entire afternoon helping people with form, tuning, shooting tips and would take every picture everyone asked. It's the first time I met him but I was blown away with how generous he was with his time and making sure he met with everyone that wanted to. Class act from what I can tell, so it is pretty easy for me to support his brand.


----------



## Dbuck90 (Jul 1, 2020)

Miller25 said:


> Nock on.
> 
> His online videos were a huge help when we decided to shoot "correctly." We even went to see him at our local bow shop when he came to town a couple years ago. He was very good with kids to adults. He staid late so that everyone that wanted his input got it.
> 
> Now that we around the sport more I hear more of the seasoned shooters and some seem to have a different opinion of him. From little tidbits I catch in podcasts it sounds like Dudley and one of the higher level shooters may not like each other too much... I don't know, maybe they don't like the fact he doesn't shoot professionally anymore or something? Not my problem to worry about. I just know his online resources were a huge help to us and he was great with my son when we met him.


 I think I might know who you are referring to I don’t know why one might not like the other but that’s how it goes in any competition wise


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I sure wish I had access to his level of knowledge 30 years ago when I started out, I had to trial and error it. Sure it is rewarding but a few short cuts would have saved me some misery!

NOCK ON!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like the fact that he helps so many veterans ! I don’t care what bow he shoots it’s the way he treats people that’s impressive ! We need more people like him promoting the sport !


----------



## Rjk89 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll go with Nock On.

Definitely a solid bunch of knowledge that I know I've benefitted from, despite my stubbornness. Yeah, he found a way to make money at it. But he at least hasn't given archery/hunting a major black eye.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nock On


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Nock on...nock it off....all good with me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

Nock on, he seems to genuinely enjoy helping people learn. I do wonder if he ever gets sick of looking at all that flo green everything though.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

He’s way better than the border line high fence hunters pse use to sponsor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadPearson10 (Aug 8, 2020)

As someone who doesn't have a good, trustworthy, affordable shop around me his information has helped me tremendously. I can now tear my own bow apart and work on it, and get it shooting the way it needs to. He does love pushing his brands he's loyal to but whats wrong with that? His information is unmatched and his records back up his work.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

He seems like a good guy. I think he genuinely likes helping others and passing on his knowledge.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

PostalRandy23 said:


> He seems like a good guy. I think he genuinely likes helping others and passing on his knowledge.


I’ve talked a little crap but agree with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

Nock on

The money he’s helping raise for Special Forces is amazing. Almost 55K today for literally nothing out of his own pocket but time. Shows you how valuable his product is.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

WickedPissah316 said:


> Nock on
> 
> The money he’s helping raise for Special Forces is amazing. Almost 55K today for literally nothing out of his own pocket but time. Shows you how valuable his product is.


Yeah that’s awesome and 6 days to go. Great cause. I put $50 up. 
Never won anything in my life but don’t mind donating a few $s to something like that. 
Dude is a social media marketing machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


Nock on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ng14 (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m definitely a big fan of the nock2it release. But if you buy his stuff new it is pretty pricey.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Ng14 said:


> I’m definitely a big fan of the nock2it release. But if you buy his stuff new it is pretty pricey.


Yes fully agree - seeing he's not reinventing the wheel - just a new colour here or a decal there - I think he needs to drop his prices..IMO - his stuff needs to be more main stream - not elitist.


----------



## gatt40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good resource


----------



## Thomasearl (Aug 7, 2020)

This has been my experience also. I mean he basically gives his time to whoever needs it for free. How else is some Kansas ******* like me going to get better??? Lol


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


Its just jealousy. There's always that guy that is a hater. Its their job. They cannot help it. They will never do what John has done for the sport and they know it. Losers.


----------



## huntingthebars1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nock on


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

HighwayHunter said:


> Anyone know what the beef Levi and Dud have is all about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First I've heard of this although it wouldn't surprise me, Levi seems like he is whiney and immature. Which has nothing to do with how well he can shoot a bow, I just wouldn't personally care to hangout with the guy. For Dudley, that guy has done some amazing things for archery. I purchased one of his releases and was having problems with it, he personally called me to troubleshoot. I say nock on!


----------



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

He's very knowledgeable thats for sure. I just can't stand his voice. Thats my only complaint basically.


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

ask Levi....


----------



## BuckWild41 (Mar 17, 2020)

Doebuster said:


> I really like the fact that he helps so many veterans ! I don’t care what bow he shoots it’s the way he treats people that’s impressive ! We need more people like him promoting the sport !


Spot on post. This is exactly how I see it

Nock On!


----------



## TheMinusHuman (Aug 2, 2020)

Nock On. As a self taught archer Mr. Dudleys advice has taken me a very long way.


----------



## mfinch (Feb 24, 2019)

Nock on.his videos helped me a lot and still do.

Sent from my SM-N970U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## RefugeArcher (Jul 30, 2020)

Today's round of "feed the spot" from 50-yards. Nock On.


----------



## Trappey (Nov 18, 2014)

I’m sure he has a ton of useful knowledge and tips and I always try to start a new podcast episode of his but dang I can’t stand the way he talks. Talks way too slow and dang near make me fall asleep and drive off in a ditch


----------



## gquinn21 (Aug 10, 2020)

Knock on for sure. Ive learned so much from his vids. I use his rings and dot stickers for optics too.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Nock on. Dudley is a great shooter, very informative and I've learned a lot from him.

The complete opposite of Chris Brackett.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Trappey said:


> I’m sure he has a ton of useful knowledge and tips and I always try to start a new podcast episode of his but dang I can’t stand the way he talks. Talks way too slow and dang near make me fall asleep and drive off in a ditch


He slows down when he mentions his sponsors. Ok with me though. I just fast-forward the sponsor stuff. I am not even sure who sponsors him besides PSE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Nock-On, as a former soldier in the US Army, I can appreciate the exposure, and the efforts to include not just any members of the Armed Forces, but also those that have disabilities.


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I picked up the nock on “basement bandit” target maybe a month ago. With these mega humid or stormy Iowa days, the basement has been my favorite place to be. I probably have shot it 1500 times and it’s still in good shape! 
With all the great free info Dudley puts out, and living only 30 miles away so product is at my door in a day or two. I feel like I should support him with my sales. Some local events or trainings would be awesome, but I understand it’s pretty much past that stage.


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

Trappey said:


> I’m sure he has a ton of useful knowledge and tips and I always try to start a new podcast episode of his but dang I can’t stand the way he talks. Talks way too slow and dang near make me fall asleep and drive off in a ditch


If you're able, change the speed of the podcast playback lol..it's a game changer


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Agreed! I say Nock On. And he is a clear, thorough and concise teacher.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

We’re did you get your information from that “a lot”...?


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

....and yet somehow he can pimp HECS with a straight face.


----------



## kwgoke (Nov 26, 2014)

Definitely Nock On. His school of nock series was great for getting me to unlearn some bad habits. Also really like both the Silverback and Nock2It releases! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gels (Aug 14, 2012)

Nock On... He did a great job of explaining,point by point, how beginners can learn about the basics ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmoses923 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nock on! Anyone shot one of his PSE bows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstudt (Jul 30, 2020)

Nock on. Anyone who puts out good instructional content is okay in my book


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

kmoses923 said:


> Nock on! Anyone shot one of his PSE bows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot the generic NXT and Carbon bows. The NXT is smooth but slow. Shoots like a dream. 

The Carbon is nice, but it is a spinner to me. The grip torques a lot in my hand. I couldn’t get comfortable with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra_HTR (Aug 21, 2020)

John Dudley earned his status with hard work and he is a fantastic teacher. Nock On!


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

kmoses923 said:


> Nock on! Anyone shot one of his PSE bows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d be curious to see if Dudley can do anything to improve the PSE grip on the PSE carbon bows. They are spinners to me. I can’t stop them from spinning and torquing. Odd because the NXT feels great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

bdimaggio said:


> I’d be curious to see if Dudley can do anything to improve the PSE grip on the PSE carbon bows. They are spinners to me. I can’t stop them from spinning and torquing. Odd because the NXT feels great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I’m sure Dudley has his hands full of resin and carbon sheets showing PSE exactly how THEY should be building bows. Haha

Need to look at you grip if you got troubles with the new mach or even the older stealth cause you doing something wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs1983 (Jun 2, 2018)

He’s one of the few top results for D loop tying that doesn’t film in low light and block the entire process with his hand, so he has that going for him.

At the end of the day, people will people. They will pick a side or remain ambivalent.
The guy ain’t some social media guru who has a podunk background and is simply fun to watch. His archery CV is tight.
But that doesn’t mean one needs to rock lime green everything.


----------



## saracenob13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nock on


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've known Dudley for a very long time. The guy is ate up with anything archery. He definitely wants everyone to enjoy the sport as much as he does. 
He's a very positive person that would help anyone if he can.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

rmscustom said:


> Yup, I’m sure Dudley has his hands full of resin and carbon sheets showing PSE exactly how THEY should be building bows. Haha
> 
> Need to look at you grip if you got troubles with the new mach or even the older stealth cause you doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Not sure what it is, cause I have two PSE aluminum bows that I shoot well - very comfortable grips. But I can’t get comfortable with their Carbon offerings. I do realize that no grip will fit all archers. 

What is neat is that the Hoyt grip feels the same on their aluminum and carbon bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

rmscustom said:


> Yup, I’m sure Dudley has his hands full of resin and carbon sheets showing PSE exactly how THEY should be building bows. Haha
> 
> Need to look at you grip if you got troubles with the new mach or even the older stealth cause you doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Yeah, not to mention PSE accountants are going to want to see more than the initial fanboy sales bump before they loosen the reins so to speak....the recent economic slump negating a large majority of peoples disposal income isn't helping the archery industries already persistent decline. But hey, keep increasing prices on new equipment...funny how the firearms industry doesn't have this problem...


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

BIP said:


> Yeah, not to mention PSE accountants are going to want to see more than the initial fanboy sales bump before they loosen the reins so to speak....the recent economic slump negating a large majority of peoples disposal income isn't helping the archery industries already persistent decline. But hey, keep increasing prices on new equipment...funny how the firearms industry doesn't have this problem...


PSE is interesting because their mid-price point bows are really good for the price. I thought for sure that Dudley would have included a midline bow in his PSE series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Nock-on for green strings and a green release. The releases come in green, silver and black. I like the string with a yellow D-loop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zdaa8794 (Sep 16, 2020)

His releases are Carter releases with his branding on it. As well with other items he sells, I don’t think he has his “own” products but I could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leannejason (Jan 27, 2017)

Nock On !


----------



## RefugeArcher (Jul 30, 2020)

In the tree for the first time this past weekend after a summer of training with it...


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Nock On! I went through his School of Nock series and benefited tremendously from it. I ended buying the Nock2it and struggled though. Sent Nock On an email asking some questions about it and got an immediate reply with advice and links to one of his videos that solved my issues. Sent them a follow up email and got a personal reply again with more helpful information. That is hard to beat...especially in todays world.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

zdaa8794 said:


> His releases are Carter releases with his branding on it. As well with other items he sells, I don’t think he has his “own” products but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has T-Shirts too. I have two. Nock-on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

I have John Dudley under-roos and a John Dudley teddy bear.


----------



## blindman_22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Smoothy750 said:


> If you're able, change the speed of the podcast playback lol..it's a game changer


this is definitely a game changer. i was struggling


----------



## Kerf21 (Sep 21, 2020)

Nock on - but like any other company, not all the products are winners - I would compare each component or accessory to other brands on the market - not just say all are good or all are bad


----------



## WenatcheeArcher (Jan 21, 2020)

What a stupid question lol—he has done more than almost anyone else to teach people how to work on their own bows and troubleshoot issues. I would love to hear from those that disagree and I ask, what have you done to advance the support?


----------



## Magnum44270 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nock on


----------



## mkral (Sep 15, 2013)

Nock On!! John is great for the sport and he gives back. Really good guy.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Anybody else shot the new nock2it? The preset trigger travel is awesome. I have a wise choice that I try to keep set with no travel and if it gets any moisture or grime it wants to slip and sometimes doesn’t work. Hopefully this one doesn’t have any issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blindman_22 (Aug 14, 2016)

HighwayHunter said:


> Anybody else shot the new nock2it? The preset trigger travel is awesome. I have a wise choice that I try to keep set with no travel and if it gets any moisture or grime it wants to slip and sometimes doesn’t work. Hopefully this one doesn’t have any issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got one the other day on the used market. i like the feel of it, but i think the previous owner tried to adjust the sensitivity without backing out the grub screw. i can't really make any adjustments as the screw isn't moving much


----------



## AllAnglez (Aug 30, 2018)

He puts a lot of good information out there that people can learn from. I personally enjoy watching his videos, can definitely always learn something.


----------



## rootacres (Feb 1, 2010)

Dudley has among the largest audiences in the sport, the education he offers (for free I might add) is among the best in the industry. Some may not like his delivery but plain and simple he is great for gaining attention for the sport. Some may rip him for "chasing the money". I guess Id follow that up with "how long was he with Hoyt?" It doesn't seem to me like he was being a brand ***** chasing cash when you've been with a company for that long. I think PSE supported what he was trying to do. Yes he is trying to grow his brand too, but isn't he just doing what we all would be so lucky to do?


----------



## Kaleb_ihde (Jul 26, 2020)

MIBHUNTER said:


> I'm not a big follower but I have watched many of his videos. He's in it for money, but what's wrong with that. The amount of free information he has put out to try and help shooters is great and I'm sure many shooters have benefited from it. I say Nock ON.


I agree, but i do wish he was in it for the love of archery


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaleb_ihde said:


> I agree, but i do wish he was in it for the love of archery


I think it is that too. The amount of time he spends on putting out the free content, he should make some money.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

blindman_22 said:


> got one the other day on the used market. i like the feel of it, but i think the previous owner tried to adjust the sensitivity without backing out the grub screw. i can't really make any adjustments as the screw isn't moving much


That sucks man. I’d contact carter or nockon and see about replacement parts. The releases aren’t that difficult to work on. I got mine used and it was set exactly how I want it to be set. No travel, enough stiffness to put your thumb on it, pull into the wall, fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blindman_22 (Aug 14, 2016)

HighwayHunter said:


> That sucks man. I’d contact carter or nockon and see about replacement parts. The releases aren’t that difficult to work on. I got mine used and it was set exactly how I want it to be set. No travel, enough stiffness to put your thumb on it, pull into the wall, fire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll probably reach out to them at some point. I was able to take it apart and tweak(extend) the spring under the sensitivity screw and the release feels better now. it was too short and preventing the release from locking when cocked.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

MIBHUNTER said:


> I think it is that too. The amount of time he spends on putting out the free content, he should make some money.


Just because people get to view videos on YouTube and don't have to make direct monetary contribution does not mean he is putting out content for free.

Clicks and views generate revenue, and sponsors pay content creators to work on and use their products while espousing their benefits (which increases consumer sales). This is not unlike network TV shows or movies where advertisers pay for product placement or direct advertising during commercial breaks. 

The general audience doesn't directly support the show they're watching, but some of them will buy things they see because they saw it there. The more popular the show and the greater the audience, the more valuable the advertising space becomes (as well as the amount the owners of the show can charge/be paid to showcase them).

I've said this previously in this thread that there is absolutely nothing wrong with making money while doing something you love. I hope to do so as well some day.

I just wish people would stop making the claim that his motives (or anyone else's for that matter) are entirely altruistic. 



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## SGM 02 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nock On! Learned a ton from his instructional videos!


----------



## climberike775 (Apr 1, 2020)

Equipment is personal preference, 
He puts so much info out there to help everybody, nock on all day. 
Maybe Joe Rogan will watch his videos and learn how to do his own bow, maybe his own DIY Public lands hunts.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

He's running a business. I don't see anything he's done or doing that is revolutionary. He's a good bow mechanic, and decent enough coach. He is a fan of the sport,he's trying to build a platform that can withstand.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> He's running a business. I don't see anything he's done or doing that is revolutionary. He's a good bow mechanic, and decent enough coach. He is a fan of the sport,he's trying to build a platform that can withstand.


Nock on all day. Can’t say anything against running a business. His YouTube how-to videos are great for DIY folks. I don’t listen to his podcasts because of all the advertisements/endorsements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

bdimaggio said:


> Nock on all day. Can’t say anything against running a business. His YouTube how-to videos are great for DIY folks. I don’t listen to his podcasts because of all the advertisements/endorsements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs financial support for his podcasts. So those commercials PAY for you to get free content. If you like Dud, give him views. Views sell his content to sponsors that without them, you get zero info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyM1983 (Oct 5, 2020)

Nock on


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Nock on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelldogg (Nov 24, 2008)

Nick on for sure


----------



## angelldogg (Nov 24, 2008)

*nock


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2020)

Nock On! Incredible content for free. He's got to feed his family and he's doing so helping tons of folks have a fuller life and enjoying himself. We'd all be blessed if we could do any one of those things, much less all three at the same time.


----------



## Stokes_ (Oct 16, 2020)

I hate to be that guy but him and JR actually pushed me over the edge and got me into archery. Thought about it for years and hearing him on the podcast several times got me really interested in it


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2020)

Stokes_ said:


> I hate to be that guy but him and JR actually pushed me over the edge and got me into archery. Thought about it for years and hearing him on the podcast several times got me really interested in it


Ha- me too and I'd guess scores more here too.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

JD is an asset to the archery community, IMO opinion. I don’t jump on a brand because a celebrity pushes but if a celebrity pushes a brand that I believe in, I won’t stay away from it because a celebrity is pushing it either. I don’t buy all of the stuff that he sells but I do like the AAE arrow components, his arrow wraps and the Nock 2 It release. And I DON’T buy anything in the Nock On green, except for the Nock 2 It.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Keep on with the Nock On. PSE is the real deal now that they have Dudley on board. I hope he develops a bow from scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcoledickson (Jan 20, 2020)

Honestly at this point if it weren’t for Nock On I’d be lost in the archery world if I was even still in it. I have zero friends that give a rats you know what about shooting upright bows especially when it comes to practice and fine tuning. If it wasn’t for podcasts and a video every once in awhile I’d have near zero contact with advice and strategy besides posts on here.


----------



## markeemark (Oct 20, 2009)

Nock on !


----------



## darrinholst (Dec 23, 2020)

Just watched his rogan build. I really liked it and learned a lot. I was out of bow hunting for 10 years before getting back into it a few years ago. Without videos like his I’d be lost.


----------



## crazyasian (Dec 31, 2019)

Nick on!


----------



## SteveOz (Apr 3, 2005)

Nock On! Great resource and really well rounded. I can’t buy into the Hexx suit but other than that he seems solid. Thank you Dudley for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Ar56903 (Jul 30, 2018)

Nock on. I’ve always enjoyed his stuff. 
The newest podcasts have been good too. Less of a sales pitch. More good information.


----------



## 957878 (Dec 10, 2020)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


I wouldn’t but anything with Dudleys name on it, that’s just me.


----------



## groc426 (Mar 20, 2013)

His content has been invaluable to me as a new archer. Great stuff!


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nock on baby. If you’re mad at him for making money go fly a kite.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nock On!


----------



## Prdtrgttr (May 21, 2009)

Nock the Freak On! Duds is a stud! His teaching on form and technique is incredible! And yes, his branded products are excellent as well!  Nock On!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I like to say thank you to John D for all the info about archery form Nock On


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Here’s a little known fact about John. His choices in taco joints sucks!!!!!!
Just messing around. He does do a ton for the sport and it just a plain good guy to be around.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

I got tired of his TV shows back in the day ,but he has forgotten more about archery than I'll ever know, so I'll tune in occasionally to his youtube stuff and keep learning.


----------



## DaveX (Dec 16, 2020)

I find his videos very informative and useful


----------



## PatC (Sep 19, 2020)

As a new archer with no friends in the game, he has taught me a ton. I didn't buy an NTN EVO, but got a release and some other crap.


----------



## Itsmewillc (Dec 29, 2020)

As a noob to archery, Dudley’s videos and podcasts have been extremely helpful.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Nock on with green strings. Got green vanes on my arrows to match my green strings. NTN bows are the best. The kick stand is the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chip387 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nock on, I have 2 of his releases and enjoy his youtube channel. Just another archer sharing knowledge

Sent from my E6910 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

I like the guy, he does a lot of educational videos on YouTube which can really help one that’s getting into archery. Nock on


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

You can learn a ton by just starting at his first podcast and working your way through them all. 










‎Nock On Archery: PC 255 - The Podcast Reboot on Apple Podcasts


‎Show Nock On Archery, Ep PC 255 - The Podcast Reboot - Dec 16, 2019



podcasts.apple.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wboutdoors (Nov 27, 2020)

I recently started the school of nock vids. They seem very helpful for new archers

im a guy who has no friends or relatives who participate or know anything about archery haha so i think theyre helpful


----------



## Friedfifo (Dec 29, 2019)

He is like the archery mr. Rogers. He puts out tons of content on how to be a better archer. If he has to promote himself with the nock on brand to keep doing what he is doing, then nock on.


----------



## Last Pale Light (Dec 16, 2020)

Nock on. I realize he's selling products, but he seems genuine. I've been into archery for 24 years and still learn from him. I have my son and my daughter, who are both just starting in archery, watching his "School of Nock" series. He's actually accomplished something in the sport and as a hunter. I recently bought a Nock2it and a Silverback, and they compliment each other very well and are high quality releases. And I feel they've made me a better archer. Yes, I understand they are made by Carter and are the Wise Choice and Evolution with a few modifications. I think I'm going to give the 2 Smooth a try this summer as well. 

Not a fan boy. I'll never shoot mechanicals for hunting. And I'm not a big fan of fluorescent green. But I can respectfully disagree with some aspects and still learn and have respect regardless. I am certainly envious of all he has accomplished and can recognize him as a subject matter expert regardless. But he seems like one of those guys it would be pretty cool to have a beer with over a camp fire.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

nock on for sure


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

nock on. all the way. he helps a lot of archers


----------



## Last Pale Light (Dec 16, 2020)

A five month old thread showed up in the "recommended reading" below that I was dumb enough to click on, and it chapped my rear end a little. And rather than resurrecting that old thread (least the self-proclaimed harbingers of what is right and holy attack me), I thought I'd comment here. The gist was, if he posts something on YouTube, he's getting paid. Somehow that makes John Dudley a charlatan, or something worse. Yeah, no s*** he's getting paid. But not directly by those consuming his content. He could put his knowledge behind a pay wall, but he doesn't. He lets those who see value in the number of people that watch his content pay him for his content in the form of advertising. Good for him! And we benefit from his knowledge for the small price of having to watch an ad. Pretty good trade off in my opinion.

And even if he's being compensated on YouTube for his knowledge by advertisers, does that make his content less valid or valuable? I mean, the guy was only a silver medalist at the world championships. And he's an accomplished bow hunter. No doubt, his CV pales in comparison to the many "experts" here at the all-knowing Archery Talk. Rather than proclaim how "needy" he is, tell me why he's wrong. Explain to me in your infinite wisdom and extensive experience why what he conveys is the pure personification of evil and dead wrong. "He's not altruistic in his motivations!" Give me a damn break.


----------



## chipper (Mar 3, 2006)

nock on . ive learned a lot from him


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I appreciate any Pro who is willing to share their knowledge and they have to eat too so Knock On.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

archery is his life,and he helps a lot of us with his videos i say nock on all the way


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Nock On!


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

with all the free info videos he puts out there to help people work on thier own bows i dont see how anybody could have anything bad to say about him..its NOCK ON


----------



## jodylawson87 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jcoledickson said:


> Wondering what the general consensus is on John Dudley and his Nock On brand? I’ve seen a lot of negative comments involving Nock On and want to know reasoning?


nock on


----------



## Cdn1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I know this is a very old post. I just wanted to express some thanks and gratitude to John Dudley. I just got back from what I would consider my first real range session relearning how to shoot a compound bow without total target panic meltdown. 2 years ago I kinda gave up on ever shooting a compound due to tennis elbow which turned into a severe case of target panic so bad that I was missing the 4x8 back stop at 20yrds. I lost all confidence in my ability to shoot my compound bow and the elbow was excruciating. 
I hung my compound on the wall and went and bought a crossbow I have hunted deer with a crossbow for the last 2 season and taken good bucks each season. But I felt like something was missing from the hunts. I was missing the moment of “ Full Draw” that moment when the animal is underneath you or in front of you and you have to draw back, anchor, aim/ float the pin then release a clean arrow. 
So I made a decision I was going to start shooting my compound again and the only way I could do it was to figure out how to beat my Target Panic. I tried first with my old tru-fire wrist rocket release. No way I was right back to total melt down. So I bought a hinge style hex release to try. It was better but I figured out a way to even command fire that release too.
From there I went looking for real help, my son suggested I watch John’s nock on videos, I knew who John Dudley was but had never really sat down and watched his online lessons and teachings and when I saw his new backstrap release….I drank the nock on kool aid…..Man I am so glad I did! I bought a shot trainer, stopped shooting my bow for 3 months until I mastered the surprise release of a back tension shot. Then I practiced in the basement at 8yrds with my old bow for 2 more months. Then in May I moved into the backyard to 18yrds. I practiced John’s shooting techniques and instruction, when I had a bad day I watched and rewatched his videos then worked out some more things. 
I finally started to feel confident shooting again but my elbow was still a little sore after a practice session so I felt like I should reward myself with a new bow and some new technology. So I ordered a PSE EVL 34 (sweet machine.) I’ve been practicing with it in the backyard for the last 2 weeks. 
Tonight was my first real Range session (despite the crazy mosquitoes) and It was so awesome I was hitting 3x3 squares at 20, 30 and 40yrds ( max measured distance at my range) this was the first time in about 3 years that I actually felt like I improved after my range session and wasn’t driving home angry and frustrated with my archery skills. So after my long winded storey I just can’t express enough thanks and gratitude to John’s Dudley for putting out the content he does about how to shoot well and enjoy the sport of archery. (And yes I know he makes a living from it)

Sorry for the long winded post but I felt so good after my range session tonight I had tell my fellow Archery brothers.
Huge thank you to John Dudley 
NOCK ON FRIENDS !


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

1. He's one of the few guys out there that's the real deal and has some merits to back it up.

2. Provides a TON of free content to help the archery community. From how to work on your bow, how to practice, how to prepare for hunting season or TAC, how to use every type of release, overcoming target panic, or just hunting videos... it's endless, and it's FREE.

3. Buy literally anything from those guys and customer service is top notch.

4. They help grow the archery community, and get younger folks more interested.

Everyone benefits in one way or another, and the things to not like are kind of petty and selfish.

I've bought things from Nock On Archery for no other reason than feeling the videos I watched were worth even more than I spent. And then the merchandise I got was great on top of it.

Anyone that gets themselves worked up over seeing noobs introduced into the sport just don't get the big picture. Growing the archery community, especially with younger people, is a GOOD thing. It helps everyone... hunters, retailers, pro shops, and manufactures alike.


----------



## Cdn1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I know some guys don’t appreciate/like JD but honestly…the guy seems pretty genuine to me. Yes he does it for a living but everybody has to eat. For me, I felt like John had already been where I was and figured out how to fix it and was willing to share his knowledge. Just So you all know, my bow is not green nor are my strings.and I don’t where a flat billed cap.
But I can’t say enough good things about Nock On and John’s school of nock. I’m 50 yrs old and have be shooting a bow since I was 20 but I feel like I just figured out how to really shoot a bow in the last 6 months. 🤘🤘🤘 

Thanks again for reading


----------



## Theerizz (Jun 7, 2016)

jo3st3 said:


> 1. He's one of the few guys out there that's the real deal and has some merits to back it up.
> 
> 2. Provides a TON of free content to help the archery community. From how to work on your bow, how to practice, how to prepare for hunting season or TAC, how to use every type of release, overcoming target panic, or just hunting videos... it's endless, and it's FREE.
> 
> ...


I agree with all this. I am relatively new to all this and his resources have been extremely helpful.

Got to chat with him a bit today. Super nice guy and very friendly with everyone around. I definitely support nock on and Dudley. He is really good at marketing and passionate about what he does. I respect his business mindset and his ability to capitalize on his skills.


----------



## Ryanmgonzlaes1 (Nov 7, 2020)

I enjoy his content, can’t hate on a dude for wanting to make a living doing what he loves! I would do the same if I could


----------

